# Why are furries so damn awkward?!



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 11, 2010)

yo why the hell are furries so awkward?! Now I mean don't get me wrong, I've met a good share of really cool ones, but general out in the REAL WORLD furries are strange, strange, people. 
Like, mostly the 50 year old guys who think they aren't human. 

WTF

...I'm not crazy too, am I?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...

Pardon my language.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...
> 
> Pardon my language.


Speak for yourself, on a furry forum of all places.

This topic should be: "Why are furries so damn AWESOME!"


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

we're all mad here >:3


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Because the furries dumb enough to make themselves known in public is 50 year-old virgin whackjobs. Any exceptions are among a rare breed.
Questions?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...
> 
> Pardon my language.



Well, I'm actually a surprisingly normal kid... 


WAIT... 
I'm an art student. nevermind. :/


----------



## Attaman (Apr 11, 2010)

Because they're at the bottom of the nerd totem?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

I am weird, strange, awkward, but that is due to the fact I don't care, and I do not feel like changing.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Never met a furry IRL. People tell me that _I_ am in fact, quite charming though.


----------



## Teco (Apr 11, 2010)

No you're pretty right. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Nothing says I'M A COOL ASS MOTHERFUCKER than wearing a tail and ears. :3 <33


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...
> 
> Pardon my language.


 
I'll go with that.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

Ugh, here we go again.

Look, most furries are normal people. Anytime someone makes a "furries suck" thread, all you hear is "hey, I'm normal" and "I don't do that". The furs that act like most trolls* expect them to (*MOST NORMAL PEOPLE DON'T HATE FURRIES) are a small, small percentage of the fandom, so stop lumping the whole fandom into one group. It's a goddamned hobby for most people.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ugh, here we go again.
> 
> Look, most furries are normal people. Anytime someone makes a "furries suck" thread, all you hear is "hey, I'm normal" and "I don't do that". The furs that act like most trolls* expect them to (*MOST NORMAL PEOPLE DON'T HATE FURRIES) are a small, small percentage of the fandom, so stop lumping the whole fandom into one group. It's a goddamned hobby for most people.


 
Naw, we lie. Most of us are living in our basements, thinking we are a dragon/wolf/fox thing that shits rainbows.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably because I've been off my meds for a month. -lights cigarette and eats cheerios-


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

My first AC I went to the Therianthropy board.
All of the presenters were retarded.
But I think the creepiest thing was when someone mentioned they had a rabbit fursona, and the wolf-presenter-man (his name was something ridiculous like AlphaLightning or something) started slathering and said "rabbit is a fine meal." Also, he was 50+.
All the presenters were 50+. One guy didn't have any teeth, and that was like a Big Bertha moment. When some girl mentioned (she was 14, by the way) that fursonas are linked to cultural identity, and their identification with wolves is because these animals are common (they were talking about identifying with creatures you aren't sure exist) - that guy with no teeth said "YEAH, WELL I WAS A WOLF BEFORE IT WAS POPULAR" he then proceeded to turn around and began hideously cackling *MOUTH WIDE OPEN, NO FUCKING TEETH*.
it was bad
i was scared
I can't convince anybody to go back to that thing with me.

also, there was this squirrelly looking guy who just kept squating in the corner
and started rambling, crazy-eyed, about how he was the skunk-messiah come to make friends between skunk and mankind

man, i dont get it


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Nothing says I'M A COOL ASS MOTHERFUCKER than wearing a tail and ears. :3 <33


 
^This.

Sure some are awkward, but some are fine. A few are actually really smooth and funny. My experience is you get a whole range.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Because they spend all day in doors, socializing or typefucking with people behind a computer screen.

Seriously, what do you expect?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not awkward. :]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 11, 2010)

Furries Bashing Furries...hey that sounds kinda catchy....


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Somebody please pass me my crazy pills, I'm starting to feel like a furry again...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm scary :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm only awkward around guys and large crowds really


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 11, 2010)

I was awkward way before I found out there was a fan club for liking cartoon animals. Why are awkward people so damn furry?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

By the way Combat I know where you live. :] :] :]

You actually remind me of someone I met this year in college. She goes to Temple.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm not awkward. :]





SirRob said:


> By the way Combat I know where you live. :] :] :]


Awk-waaaard.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 11, 2010)

Why are there so many furs in Philly?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

Just so you can't sleep at night. :]


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> Because they spend all day in doors, socializing or typefucking with people behind a computer screen.
> 
> Seriously, what do you expect?


That sounds like my kind of people!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 11, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why are there so many furs in Philly?



Too bad YOU...







.





.





.






... will die.


I mean, is't that were Anthrocon HQ is or something?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

I think when most people get behind a computer desk awkwardness ensues. People will usually conform while in public. You cross paths with furries all the time without realizing it. Furries actually can be functioning members of society, you know.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 11, 2010)

everyone furry or not have definitely fallen off their their rocker or otherwise have lost their marbles. especially ME!!!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That sounds like my kind of people!


You live far from Philadelphia. Very far, right?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Too bad YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2005 was the last Anthrocon in Philly.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You live far from Philadelphia. Very far, right?


:B Yup...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> My first AC I went to the Therianthropy board.
> All of the presenters were retarded.
> But I think the creepiest thing was when someone mentioned they had a rabbit fursona, and the wolf-presenter-man (his name was something ridiculous like AlphaLightning or something) started slathering and said "rabbit is a fine meal." Also, he was 50+.
> All the presenters were 50+. One guy didn't have any teeth, and that was like a Big Bertha moment. When some girl mentioned (she was 14, by the way) that fursonas are linked to cultural identity, and their identification with wolves is because these animals are common (they were talking about identifying with creatures you aren't sure exist) - that guy with no teeth said "YEAH, WELL I WAS A WOLF BEFORE IT WAS POPULAR" he then proceeded to turn around and began hideously cackling *MOUTH WIDE OPEN, NO FUCKING TEETH*.
> ...



I lol'd reading this.

Also, I'm not awkward =[


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also, I'm not awkward =[


Nope, you're super cool and everyone loves you! *Thumbs up*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not awkward. I just choose to be quiet.

_anyway the wind blowwwwwwwss doesn't really matter to meeeeeeeeee. to meeeeeeeeeeeeeee *suck* *suck*_


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nope, you're super cool and everyone loves you! *Thumbs up*


It's true.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> My first AC I went to the Therianthropy board.
> All of the presenters were retarded.
> But I think the creepiest thing was when someone mentioned they had a rabbit fursona, and the wolf-presenter-man (his name was something ridiculous like AlphaLightning or something) started slathering and said "rabbit is a fine meal." Also, he was 50+.
> All the presenters were 50+. One guy didn't have any teeth, and that was like a Big Bertha moment. When some girl mentioned (she was 14, by the way) that fursonas are linked to cultural identity, and their identification with wolves is because these animals are common (they were talking about identifying with creatures you aren't sure exist) - that guy with no teeth said "YEAH, WELL I WAS A WOLF BEFORE IT WAS POPULAR" he then proceeded to turn around and began hideously cackling *MOUTH WIDE OPEN, NO FUCKING TEETH*.
> ...




I don't either! 

When I went to AC last year in the game room there was this 50+ lookin dude playin melee with another younger guy, and I hopped in like, can I play, and the dude was all about winner stays in. So, I fought the guy. He was insane, used that wave-dashing bullshit and I could barely touch him. So i was like, "well that wasn't even fun." and left. I come back two hours later and the guy is sprawled across two chairs in front of the same tv, with the controller on his stomach. 
WTF?! crazy old man, let somebody else play!! goddamn, nobody even wanted to play the guy.

But I mean, honestly there are crazies everywhere (trust me I live in North Philly) I mean, I don't think furries are inherently more or less insane than any other subgenre of people so to speak.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Your all weird and horny. Take out your sexual frustration and you people will be normal...once you get enough sun light.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I don't either!
> 
> When I went to AC last year in the game room there was this 50+ lookin dude playin melee with another younger guy, and I hopped in like, can I play, and the dude was all about winner stays in. So, I fought the guy. He was insane, used that wave-dashing bullshit and I could barely touch him. So i was like, "well that wasn't even fun." and left. I come back two hours later and the guy is sprawled across two chairs in front of the same tv, with the controller on his stomach.
> WTF?! crazy old man, let somebody else play!! goddamn, nobody even wanted to play the guy.
> ...


Ya, there are assholes everywhere... Even in furry. ):


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm not awkward. I just choose to be quiet.
> 
> _anyway the wind blowwwwwwwss doesn't really matter to meeeeeeeeee. to meeeeeeeeeeeeeee *suck* *suck*_



<33


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your all weird and horny. Take out your sexual frustration and you people will be normal...once you get enough sun light.


And shave... And shower... And lose over 9000 pounds... :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> WTF?! crazy old man, let somebody else play!! goddamn, nobody even wanted to play the guy.


Whoa, two hours of playing and he didn't lose once? That's incredible! Who is this guy?!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> By the way Combat I know where you live. :] :] :]
> 
> You actually remind me of someone I met this year in college. She goes to Temple.



oh yea?

Did you know that I share my dorm with cockroaches?

...and you don't go to temple do you?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Whoa, two hours of playing and he didn't lose once? That's incredible! Who is this guy?!


Someone who probably doesn't get a lot of poonanny.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And shave... And shower... And lose over 9000 pounds... :3



You were on a role until you said lose 9000 pounds. People need to get in shape not shed a few pounds!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> oh yea?
> 
> Did you know that I share my dorm with cockroaches?
> 
> ...and you don't go to temple do you?


No, Drexel. Nerd land. My brother goes to Temple though, but he's a douchebag.

There's cockroaches in the game lounge here... But it's okay 'cause the bigger nerds go and squish them.



Taren Fox said:


> Someone who probably doesn't get a lot of poonanny.


Poonanny? Like... is that a babysitter who doesn't know how to use the toilet or something???


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

That is bad when the bigger nerds are the only ones who can fend off the cockroaches

Haha cock.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's cockroaches in the game lounge here... But it's okay 'cause the bigger nerds go and squish them.


You know that causes them to spread and reproduce more? NEVER smash roaches.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You know that causes them to spread and reproduce more? NEVER smash roaches.


AUGGGHHHHHH?!?!?!???!?!??!?!!?!?!?!!???!??!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, Drexel. Nerd land. My brother goes to Temple though, but he's a douchebag.
> 
> There's cockroaches in the game lounge here... But it's okay 'cause the bigger nerds go and squish them.
> 
> Poonanny? Like... is that a babysitter who doesn't know how to use the toilet or something???



Damn there are a fuckton of furs here, no joke! I know 4 at the art school here alone. Who knows how many are at temple! 

...and I'm not gonna even bother to ask who your brother is cause theres fucking thousands of people here and if I did know that would be the weirdest shit ever.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Damn there are a fuckton of furs here, no joke! I know 4 at the art school here alone. Who knows how many are at temple!
> 
> ...and I'm not gonna even bother to ask who your brother is cause theres fucking thousands of people here and if I did know that would be the weirdest shit ever.


But... but why haven't I met any. ):


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But... but why haven't I met any. ):



lols, I can show you a handful of them if you really want!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> lols, I can show you a handful of them if you really want!


Will they rape me?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Will they rape me?


Yes


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol I like to bash furries skulls in with a bat...does that make me weird?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Will they rape me?



no, at least not the few I know here. 

but erm... then you have the "phillyfurs"

yea you might get raped if you chill with them lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes.

Most people light furries on fire.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Most people light furries on fire.


 
I do that as well but I don't have many things to do that with so I just grab what other object I can get my hands on and use it, crow bars make quite an excellent weapon as well


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I like to bash furries skulls in with a bat...does that make me weird?



yes.... 


yes it does. 

you should not be bashing anyone in the head with bats. at all. ever.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> no, at least not the few I know here.
> 
> but erm... then you have the "phillyfurs"
> 
> yea you might get raped if you chill with them lol


The _"phillyfurs"?_


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes


How do you know? ;B


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> yes....
> 
> 
> yes it does.
> ...


 
>.>

But I was told its the appropriate response when there is a furry in your immediate vicinity. That or light them on fire and grab popcorn :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true.


Whatever keep the tears back.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

I never met any furries IRL, but the ones I met online... <.=.< Society's future feels rather desolate now


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

It's totally cool to be a member of a furry forum and make fun of them, even though you are one. :3

It's like being blind and making fun of other blind people.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

I am weird.

I am slightly insane.

I am in very few ways awkward.

I can't think of any ways that I am awkward.

Except maybe if you killed me, raped my dead corpse, and then pissed on it before burning it.

There might be an awkward silence after that.



CombatRaccoon said:


> yes....
> 
> 
> yes it does.
> ...



Funny story...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's totally cool to be a member of a furry forum and make fun of them, even though you are one. :3
> 
> It's like being blind and making fun of other blind people.


 Being a hypocrite has never been much more fun


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I never met any furries IRL, but the ones I met online... <.=.< Society's future feels rather desolate now


Huh? Could you say that louder? I can't hear you over my fapping.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Huh? Could you say that louder? I can't hear you over my fapping.



Stop violently fapping. I can hear you from Texas! >:C


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stop violently fapping. I can hear you from Texas! >:C


Daaaaaarn! I guess that means I'm a pro, huh?

By the way ladies I'm single.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Huh? Could you say that louder? I can't hear you over my fapping.


Not fapping hard enough! Cmon, you even dare calling that something "fapping?" It looks like you're handling a toothpick


Edit: That was awful o-o


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Not fapping hard enough! Cmon, you even dare calling that something "fapping?" It looks like you're handling a toothpick
> 
> 
> Edit: That was awful o-o


Oh? Are you saying you like it? Are you saying you want more??


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Daaaaaarn! I guess that means I'm a pro, huh?
> 
> By the way ladies I'm single.



This is a trap! Ghey detected.

Why are furries awkward? Because people who spend most of their lives online tend to be that way.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's totally cool to be a member of a furry forum and make fun of them, even though you are one. :3
> 
> It's like being blind and making fun of other blind people.



Okay, but what if you're not a furry?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? Are you saying you like it? Are you saying you want more??


 MOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Okay, but what if you're not a furry?


That would make you just an jackass troll. Not a hypocritical troll furry.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would make you just an jackass troll. Not a hypocritical troll furry.


 A troll that isn't funny? =3 Now some are funny, don't get me wrong


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would make you just an jackass troll. Not a hypocritical troll furry.



How would that make you a troll if you're just describing your experiences?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> A troll that isn't funny? =3 Now some are funny, don't get me wrong



You have no idea the grammatical pain I would put you through, just for the irony.

Luckily for you, I'm sleepy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> How would that make you a troll if you're just describing your experiences?


That would make you a person wasting their time on a furry forum talking to a bunch of nerds. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have no idea the grammatical pain I would put you through, just for the irony.
> 
> Luckily for you, I'm sleepy.


 That's great, want a cookie? You're talking to a foreigner, mister.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's great, want a cookie? You're talking to a foreigner, mister.



Nah, I'm trying to cut back on the e-cookies.

They're making me feel as if I've gained a few ounces.

And you don't know that we don't live in the same country.

It also depends on how broad your view is.

Are you currently living on Earth?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would make you a person wasting their time on a furry forum talking to a bunch of nerds. :3



But, what if you like nerds?
just not the ones that go through divorce proceedings because they want to have wolves in the house, and they also "learn to speak wolf" and decide to test their newfound wolf language by giving the command to rip a wolf apart (still, that guy was full of shit)?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nah, I'm trying to cut back on the e-cookies.
> 
> They're making me feel as if I've gained a few ounces.
> 
> ...


I live on Planet X, bitch.




Yeah, I do live on Earth, you didn't know that?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I have another answer!
It must be the gender confusion :V
That does make people pretty awkward.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would make you just an jackass troll. Not a hypocritical troll furry.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


>


 Buttraped, more like :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Huh, I wasn't directing my comment to any specific poster. :B


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

...Jus' sayin.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

OP: You'd be awkward too if you had to lug around a huge persecution complex all over the place constantly.  Those things are heavy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> ...Jus' sayin.


I love your avatar. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> snippity snip snap snop


He must've been bizz-ay last night!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He must've been bizz-ay last night!



Don't you have school young man!? BACK TO BED!

I'll be there to yiff tuck you in.

:3


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't you have school young man!? BACK TO BED!
> 
> I'll be there to yiff tuck you in.
> 
> :3



Let me get the camera.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

wut? no!


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't you have school young man!? BACK TO BED!
> 
> I'll be there to yiff tuck you in.
> 
> :3



GAH 

SCHOOL

FUCK

Dammit FAF, you have kept me up yet again.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't you have school young man!? BACK TO BED!
> 
> I'll be there to yiff tuck you in.
> 
> :3


I'll be up all night.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll be up all night.



Damn. We have plenty of time bby. I hope you reload fast <3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Damn. We have plenty of time bby. I hope you reload fast <3


I'm no good at FPSes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm no good at FPSes.



Dang. I guess I'll be doing on the work since you can't aim!

I like dominating anyway :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Dang. I guess I'll be doing on the work since you can't aim!
> 
> I like dominating anyway :3


Yeah, probably. I'll just sit back and watch.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, you know what? Put this gag in. Your beginning to be a turn off.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Implying that I was a turn on at some point. Funny.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Like, mostly the 50 year old guys who think they aren't human.
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...I'm not crazy too, am I?!


Huh?  There aren't a whole lot of 50 year old furries, period.  As for otherkin, there are plenty of them in the fandom... but again, they're all the same age range at the rest of the fandom.  There may be one or two 50 year old otherkin, but I expect that's about it.  Compare that to the hundreds if not thousands 20something otherkin in the fandom!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Your killing me man..


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...
> 
> Pardon my language.




This.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Why are humans so damn awkward?!


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why are humans so damn awkward?!



Blame it on our abnormally large brains and our ability to comprehend the concept of awkward.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why are humans so damn awkward?!



Because our definition of awkward is based on human reactions/traits.



JamesB said:


> Blame it on our abnormally large brains and our ability to comprehend the concept of awkward.



Blame the rogue.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

im a little awkward sometimes but thats kinda rare

based on who ive talked to (zrcalo and inu) furries seems like pretty cool people but ive heard alot of stories


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

I just read a thread made by Scotty1700 and lol'd my ass off...never thought he was a racist till after that thread xD

Anyhow what was we talking about again? :3


----------



## Bir (Apr 12, 2010)

I can see myself as being awkward. I never know what to talk about unless you're like, my comrade. I find humor in really weird places. I'm not, however, a 50 year old weirdo. xD

I do wear my brown tail on my bag, though, and nobody seems to care at all.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can see myself as being awkward. I never know what to talk about unless you're like, my comrade. I find humor in really weird places. I'm not, however, a 50 year old weirdo. xD
> 
> I do wear my brown tail on my bag, though, and nobody seems to care at all.



In after anthro bags.

In before attempted yiffing with said bag.


----------



## Bir (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In after anthro bags.
> 
> In before attempted yiffing with said bag.


 
I'd teehee, but that'd be awkward.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'd teehee, but that'd be awkward.



I don't get awkward.

If teehee'ing is awkward to you, try a chuckle.

Heh.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't get awkward.
> 
> If teehee'ing is awkward to you, try a chuckle.
> 
> Heh.


 
Like so?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like so?



Nope.


----------



## Bir (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like so?


 
: /

-heh-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope.


 
Care to give us an example?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Bir said:


> : /
> 
> -heh-





south syde dobe said:


> Care to give us an example?



Her chuckle is her own.

If I give an example, it'll be my chuckle, not hers.

That defeats the purpose.

You don't want more than one of me.

You might not want one of me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Her chuckle is her own.
> 
> If I give an example, it'll be my chuckle, not hers.
> 
> ...


 
We need more like you here trust me on that.
More furry exterminators the better!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We need more like you here trust me on that.
> More furry exterminators the better!



Furry Wars?

If it was just between furries, it'd be the Yiff Wars.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I just read a thread made by Scotty1700 and lol'd my ass off...never thought he was a racist till after that thread xD


You didn't know that? :B


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You didn't know that? :B


 
Nope, I just thought he was a typical gay fox who likes things going up is ass.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope, I just thought he was a typical gay fox who likes things going up is ass.


Oh, he does that too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh, he does that too.


 
I know that much but I didn't think he was a racist, I actually thought he wasn't too bad of a guy, I know everyone is a bit racist but he did go a bit far back there.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 12, 2010)

Because most furries are social outcasts. 

What did you expect? Mentally balanced, highly intelligent and intellectual individuals?
Not in this fandom. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Because most furries are social outcasts.
> 
> What did you expect? Mentally balanced, highly intelligent and intellectual individuals?
> Not in this fandom. :V



Sometimes intelligence and mental imbalance go hand in hand, actually. I wouldn't discount the intelligence of the furry fandom.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Because otters said so.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know that much but I didn't think he was a racist, I actually thought he wasn't too bad of a guy, I know everyone is a bit racist but he did go a bit far back there.


): Some people are assholes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ): Some people are assholes.


 
I'd have to say he's better at being an asshole than I am *sad face*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

When I joined I felt bad for living up to the lamewad stereotype... then I went to a furry convention and didn't feel bad any more.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> When I joined I felt bad for living up to the lamewad stereotype... then I went to a furry convention and didn't feel bad any more.



Lol'd at this.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> When I joined I felt bad for living up to the lamewad stereotype... then I went to a furry convention and didn't feel bad any more.


 
Aww but I think you are pretty cool ^^


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


>



best "butthurt" macro evar


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd have to say he's better at being an asshole than I am *sad face*



Not hard to accomplish.

I am, however, curious as to this scotty thread now.



Harebelle said:


> When I joined I felt bad for living up to the lamewad stereotype... then I went to a furry convention and didn't feel bad any more.



Heh.

There is no stereotype for me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not hard to accomplish.
> 
> I am, however, curious as to this scotty thread now.


 
I'd show you but you refuse to help me with my otter problem.



> Heh.
> 
> There is no stereotype for me.


 
I thought there was but I can't remember what.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Aww but I think you are pretty cool ^^



I'm not nearly as coherent in person, seriously. D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd show you but you refuse to help me with my otter problem.



</3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> </3


 
Why do you haunt me so? ;^;



Harebelle said:


> I'm not nearly as coherent in person, seriously. D:


 
Your just saying that <3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, since all you guys are here.
I'd just like to apologize for pooping my diaper about you guys totally ruining threads (if anybody saw that).
Now that I've tried to have an intellectual exchange in da srs threads, I've decided that there's nothing of value here and you should turn everything into a ruinous torrent of dicks.

because
hey
at least that's cute


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sometimes intelligence and mental imbalance go hand in hand, actually. I wouldn't discount the intelligence of the furry fandom.


 
True, on rare occasions. 

The intelligence which you speak of stems from a few individuals, not the fandom itself. 
Without them this place would still be a asspatting hugbox filled with massive amounts of stupidity and exaggerated furfaggotry.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd show you but you refuse to help me with my otter problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was but I can't remember what.



Heh.

I'm here.

And working at the same time.

And what problem?


----------



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

I learned about furries first from a furry. He told me "you're such a furry." I gave him a weird look and asked what he was talking about and he shifted around and stuttered and said nevermind and walked away. AWKWARD. Then I looked em up and was like.. no wonder he's so weird.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm here.
> 
> ...


 
She's everywhere >.>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your just saying that <3



NO.
Do not build any expectations.
-shoves Blue Thing-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> NO.
> Do not build any expectations.
> -shoves Blue Thing-



*bite* >:V

At least you're capitalizing when you call me that now. It's officially a name!


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

I pride myself in being abnormal so...

Where's the downside here?

My "awkwardness" is a rathert endearing trait if you ask me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *bite* >:V
> 
> At least you're capitalizing when you call me that now. It's officially a name!



-bleeds-
Capitals felt wrong, I'ma take it back.

SO HOW IS THAT blue thing AWKWARD?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> NO.
> Do not build any expectations.
> -shoves Blue Thing-


 Thats not nice, you pushed the otter :\
Anyways you can't be that bad and you seem like a really nice person...you gotta show more confidence in yourself ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -bleeds-
> Capitals felt wrong, I'ma take it back.
> 
> SO HOW IS THAT blue thing AWKWARD?



</3</3</3

I'm not really awkward. Just sometimes quiet and unsure around people I don't know so I can come off as standoffish or uninterested, and more than a little nuts in the right company.



south syde dobe said:


> Thats not nice, you pushed the otter :\
> Anyways you can't be that bad and you seem like a really nice  person...you gotta show more confidence in yourself ^^



I thought you despised my very blue-ness.

But I do agree with you on the second part.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I thought you despised my very blue-ness.
> 
> But I do agree with you on the second part.


 
YES I hate you so much I'm seeing red right now
(lol fooled ya)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

D'aww, you guuuuyyysss... -limpwrist-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww, you guuuuyyysss... -limpwrist-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww, you guuuuyyysss... -limpwrist-



D'AWWW. :3 *nosenose*

I'm bleeding syrup from my eyes now.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2010)

ok this thread can be killed with fire now whenever you're all done having a d'awwww fest up there!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> ok this thread can be killed with fire now whenever you're all done having a d'awwww fest up there!



*Join us.* *blank creepy stare*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *Join us.* *blank creepy stare*


 
Um combat, do what she says, she's crazy...as for me, I'm running off to work xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *Join us.* *blank creepy stare*



 *J*
 *o*
 *i*
 *n*
 *U*
 *s*



south syde dobe said:


> Um combat, do what she says, she's crazy...as for me, I'm running off to work xD



You can't run fast enough.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> </3</3</3
> 
> I'm not really awkward. Just sometimes quiet and unsure around people I don't know so I can come off as standoffish or uninterested, and more than a little nuts in the right company.



Well, isn't that pretty much the definition of awkward?
Nobody's awkward around people they know 

But yeah, I guess I can be a bit awkward at times, but just with hot girls I don't know.. It's like I always say the wrong things, or so it feels to me..


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Well, isn't that pretty much the definition of awkward?
> Nobody's awkward around people they know



The most common definition of awkward is to be lacking social graces and/or manners. So, no. I'm cautious and questioning.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The most common definition of awkward is to be lacking social graces and/or manners. So, no. I'm cautious and questioning.



Heh.

You were certainly questing last night.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> You were certainly questing last night.



I was? :[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was? :[



Indeed.

We had to find the H-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> We had to find the H-



The herring? :3

*begs*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The herring? :3
> 
> *begs*



The Hole-y Whole Herring of Hence.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The Hole-y Whole Herring of Hence.



Can it and hand over the fish, Dr. Seuss. >:V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can it and hand over the fish, Dr. Seuss. >:V



*Cans the herring*

*Hands the can to Blue*

No can opener for you.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Cans the herring*
> 
> *Hands the can to Blue*
> 
> No can opener for you.



 *bangs it on some random poster*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *bangs it on some random poster*



I'm waiting.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm waiting.



For what? For me to starve? :[

*gnaws*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> For what? For me to starve? :[
> 
> *gnaws*



Either smashing or begging.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm waiting.


That's cruel . . .I like it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

So there I was, fitting in marvelously...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Either smashing or begging.



I can't smash this on my belly! It's a can, you cruel bastard. ;-;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> That's cruel . . .I like it.



Heh.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I can't smash this on my belly! It's a can, you cruel bastard. ;-;



Exactly.

What does that leave you?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can't smash this on my belly! It's a can, you cruel bastard. ;-;


*takes the can and opens it on one of the horns on my helmet* There

*Dangles it above Blue*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What does that leave you?



... Please? I'll open clams for you. :[



The Chaos Knight said:


> *takes the can and opens it on one of  the horns on my helmet* There
> 
> *Dangles it above Blue*



YES.

*tries to climb up your back* :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I will laugh when she figures out how to run the motorboats.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Please? I'll open clams for you. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shakes off each time* Haha you can't get it!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> *takes the can and opens it on one of the horns on my helmet* There
> 
> *Dangles it above Blue*



Heh.



BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Please? I'll open clams for you. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, fine then.



The Chaos Knight said:


> *shakes off each time* Haha you can't get it!



Why would she want that can of corrosive acid that you're spilling all over yourself?

The herring is right here.

*Hands to Blue.*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why would she want that can of corrosive acid that you're spilling all over yourself?
> 
> The herring is right here.
> 
> *Hands to Blue.*



I don't trust this sudden niceness from you. :[ 

*nibbles at it*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
*removes helmet, Tosses into lake, Takes new helmet, Puts it on*


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> When I joined I felt bad for living up to the lamewad stereotype... then I went to a furry convention and didn't feel bad any more.


 this is soooooooooooo sigworthy lolololol


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not awkward
I don't spend most of my time sitting behind a screen
I have reallife friends (i wish i had reallife furry friends)
I'm not 50+ AT ALL
I'm not gay either
AND I'M A FURRY *ROAR~* D:<


----------



## mapdark (Apr 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> yo why the hell are furries so awkward?! Now I mean don't get me wrong, I've met a good share of really cool ones, but general out in the REAL WORLD furries are strange, strange, people.
> Like, mostly the 50 year old guys who think they aren't human.



I've been asking myself the same question for years kid.

Honestly , I think the weird ones are only there because it's the only fandom that will take 'em in. They,re too fucked up/insane/have too many issues for the other ones.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I've been asking myself the same question for years kid.
> 
> Honestly , I think the weird ones are only there because it's the only fandom that will take 'em in. They,re too fucked up/insane/have too many issues for the other ones.


 What about anime fandom? There are as hell a lot of weirdos there too


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> My first AC I went to the Therianthropy board.
> All of the presenters were retarded.
> But I think the creepiest thing was when someone mentioned they had a rabbit fursona, and the wolf-presenter-man (his name was something ridiculous like AlphaLightning or something) started slathering and said "rabbit is a fine meal." Also, he was 50+.
> All the presenters were 50+. One guy didn't have any teeth, and that was like a Big Bertha moment. When some girl mentioned (she was 14, by the way) that fursonas are linked to cultural identity, and their identification with wolves is because these animals are common (they were talking about identifying with creatures you aren't sure exist) - that guy with no teeth said "YEAH, WELL I WAS A WOLF BEFORE IT WAS POPULAR" he then proceeded to turn around and began hideously cackling *MOUTH WIDE OPEN, NO FUCKING TEETH*.
> ...




Makes you think twice before wanting to go to any furry convention. Too many creepers that should *not* be in public.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Makes you think twice before wanting to go to any furry convention. Too many creepers that should *not* be in public.



Yeah, not sure what to expect ..


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, not sure what to expect ..


I'm not creepy... ;3


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not creepy... ;3



Alright, prove it!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not creepy... ;3



Never said you were


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Alright, prove it!


Erm...?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

I may be creepy, but at least i have all my teeth.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, not sure what to expect ..


New topic: Why is _scotty _so awkward?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> New topic: Why is _scotty _so awkward?


Sex drive = Over 9000


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sex drive = Over 9000




WHAT? 9,000!? FFFFFFFFFUUUUUCK! EVERYBODY TAPE UP YOUR BUTTS!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Good god, (Yes, I said that aloud too) I'm not THAT bad >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good god, (Yes, I said that aloud too) I'm not THAT bad >.>


No, you really are. You are one of the most fucked up people I've had the displeasure of talking to.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WHAT? 9,000!? FFFFFFFFFUUUUUCK! EVERYBODY TAPE UP YOUR BUTTS!!!


Good advice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, you really are. You are one of the most fucked up people I've had the displeasure of talking to.



Sure, cause I act exactly like this in real life. $100 right now that no one would identify me based on personality.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sure, cause I act exactly like this in real life. $100 right now that no one would identify me based on personality.


I'm sure the second you start meeting more furries instead of being around your parents/friends, you will act almost exactly like you do on FAF. Since here you don't have to worry about them judging you and thinking you are a sick fuck. However, a good bit of furries, and the ones I assume you'd be hanging with, are giant perverts like yourself, and you could act like that without consequences, which is why you act like that here: No consequences.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure the second you start meeting more furries instead of being around your parents/friends, you will act almost exactly like you do on FAF. Since here you don't have to worry about them judging you and thinking you are a sick fuck. However, a good bit of furries, and the ones I assume you'd be hanging with, are giant perverts like yourself, and you could act like that without consequences, which is why you act like that here: No consequences.



Well true enough, I don't know how I'd act to be honest. Heck, it'd be like going back to the 3rd grade I guess


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well true enough, I don't know how I'd act to be honest. Heck, it'd be like going back to the 3rd grade I guess


A 3rd grader who fucks everything with a hole and jacks off to dogs fucking each other.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure the second you start meeting more furries instead of being around your parents/friends, you will act almost exactly like you do on FAF. Since here you don't have to worry about them judging you and thinking you are a sick fuck. However, a good bit of furries, and the ones I assume you'd be hanging with, are giant perverts like yourself, and you could act like that without consequences, which is why you act like that here: No consequences.


 
This is exactly why I will _never _go to a furry convention.

My gf hung around and watched me chatting with some furfag friends on MSN once and asked me what the fuck I was smoking to be acting so bizarre. IRL I'm really rather softspoken, and I don't flirt with _anything_. And talking about sexual topics? Not gonna happen. You couldn't pay me enough. xD  But the second I'm around other furries it's like I do a personality 180.

What the hell is wrong with this community.  >>  IT'S CONTAGIOUS.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This is exactly why I will _never _go to a furry convention.
> 
> My gf hung around and watched me chatting with some furfag friends on MSN once and asked me what the fuck I was smoking to be acting so bizarre. IRL I'm really rather softspoken, and I don't flirt with _anything_. And talking about sexual topics? Not gonna happen. You couldn't pay me enough. xD  But the second I'm around other furries it's like I do a personality 180.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this community.  >>  IT'S CONTAGIOUS.


That almost doesn't apply to me. I'm a sarcastic idiot who makes dirty jokes IRL too, thought IRL I probably wouldn't say some of the shit that I say here...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That almost doesn't apply to me. I'm a sarcastic idiot who makes dirty jokes IRL too, thought IRL I probably wouldn't say some of the shit that I say here...



probably be best, too many touchy people out there >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A 3rd grader who fucks everything with a hole and jacks off to dogs fucking each other.



Wow, you're a bit over the line there man...



Nylak said:


> This is exactly why I will _never _go to a furry convention.
> 
> My gf hung around and watched me chatting with some furfag friends on MSN once and asked me what the fuck I was smoking to be acting so bizarre. IRL I'm really rather softspoken, and I don't flirt with _anything_. And talking about sexual topics? Not gonna happen. You couldn't pay me enough. xD  But the second I'm around other furries it's like I do a personality 180.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this community.  >>  IT'S CONTAGIOUS.



I guess HK's right, I'm sorta the same way. I'm never this open anywhere but here, with other fuzballs 3) so meh, it might happen but I HIGHLY doubt i'd lose it at a con enough to get intimate with someone I don't even know.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That almost doesn't apply to me. I'm a sarcastic idiot who makes dirty jokes IRL too, thought IRL I probably wouldn't say some of the shit that I say here...


I might if my group of friends was more receptive to that. If I let a sexual comment slip, they give me funny looks. >__> ...Especially when they refer to animals. *cough.*



Scotty1700 said:


> I guess HK's right, I'm sorta the same way. I'm never this open anywhere but here, with other fuzballs 3) so meh, it might happen but I HIGHLY doubt i'd lose it at a con enough to get intimate with someone I don't even know.


Oh, I'd never do that either. I'd probably just act like  a total psychopath an idiot.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, you're a bit over the line there man...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess HK's right, I'm sorta the same way. I'm never this open anywhere but here, with other fuzballs 3) so meh, it might happen but I HIGHLY doubt i'd lose it at a con enough to get intimate with someone I don't even know.


No I was pretty much right on the ball. Billy Mays would be proud of me for getting on the ball if he was still with us.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I guess HK's right, I'm sorta the same way. I'm never this open anywhere but here, with other fuzballs 3) so meh, it might happen but I HIGHLY doubt i'd lose it at a con enough to get intimate with someone I don't even know.



i'm about as open here as i am anywhere else...
might wanna watch out at those cons though O_O


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm only open to people that I know won't judge me for being a freak, heh.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm only open to people that I know won't judge me for being a freak, heh.



feel free to be yourself infront of me then ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I was pretty much right on the ball. Billy Mays would be proud of me for getting on the ball if he was still with us.



No, no you haven't. Besides, Billy Mays is and always will be with us, he's immortal!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, no you haven't. Besides, Billy Mays is and always will be with us, he's immortal!



so, he's like chuck norris then?


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm only open to people that I know won't judge me for being a freak, heh.



^ This! I highly doubt Scotty would actually act like a huge furry flamer. Maybe a bit of a 'fun idiot' with his friends, but not a, 'HEY, grab meh ass and do the dew?"

At least I wouldn't...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> ^ This! I highly doubt Scotty would actually act like a huge furry flamer. Maybe a bit of a 'fun idiot' with people he knows, but not a, 'HEY, grab meh ass and do the dew?"



lol, you'll never know till' you meet him face to face i suppose.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I might if my group of friends was more receptive to that. If I let a sexual comment slip, they give me funny looks. >__> ...Especially when they refer to animals. *cough.*
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd never do that either.  I'd probably just act like an idiot.


My group just lols at all the stupid furry jokes I make.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, no you haven't. Besides, Billy Mays is and always will be with us, he's immortal!


Nope I was right on the ball.

ARE YOU ON THE BALL?


GET ON THE BALL!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My group just lols at all the stupid furry jokes I make.



sounds like a nice group. at least they instill confidence and a slight humor ego.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope I was right on the ball.
> 
> ARE YOU ON THE BALL?
> 
> ...



HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT!



OH! I WANT IT! WHAT IS IT?!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you seen the commercial done by Billy Mays' wife for that portable steamer thing? It makes me insanely sad (and kind of angry at her for being willing to do that, use her husband's death for profit).


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Have you seen the commercial done by Billy Mays' wife for that portable steamer thing? It makes me insanely sad (and kind of angry at her for being willing to do that).



hm, i don't believe i have. care to send a link if you don't mind?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Have you seen the commercial done by Billy Mays' wife for that portable steamer thing? It makes me insanely sad (and kind of angry at her for being willing to do that, use her husband's death for profit).



No, but it sounds dumb.

I saw the commercial for the cell phone speaker thingy, it made me sad.  his last ad.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Have you seen the commercial done by Billy Mays' wife for that portable steamer thing? It makes me insanely sad (and kind of angry at her for being willing to do that, use her husband's death for profit).


No, but that is pretty depressing. You shall be missed, Billy Mays =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This is exactly why I will _never _go to a furry convention.
> 
> My gf hung around and watched me chatting with some furfag friends on MSN once and asked me what the fuck I was smoking to be acting so bizarre. IRL I'm really rather softspoken, and I don't flirt with _anything_. And talking about sexual topics? Not gonna happen. You couldn't pay me enough. xD  But the second I'm around other furries it's like I do a personality 180.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this community.  >>  IT'S CONTAGIOUS.



Heh.

Heh heh.

We like it.



Bando37 said:


> HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT!




I shouldn't do this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT!


There is no time! Your sword is enough!


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay.
I see what you're saying.
and i _hate_ it
and it _is_ pretty universal, yeah


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, but it sounds dumb.
> 
> I saw the commercial for the cell phone speaker thingy, it made me sad.  his last ad.





Heckler & Koch said:


> No, but that is pretty depressing. You shall be missed, Billy Mays =[



anyone here know what he died of specifically anyway?
since we are on this topic anyway.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> anyone here know what he died of specifically anyway?
> since we are on this topic anyway.



Drug overdose.

Like pretty much every other television person/actor.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, i don't believe i have. care to send a link if you don't mind?


Tried to find it on Youtube, but can't. I've only seen it once. Google searching it turned up the product name as the Steam Buddy, if you care enough to look yourself.

Basically it was his wife going "My husband spent his life endorsing products he really believed in, and he totally loved this one!  You should buy it!"  Then it showed clips from his infomercial on the product.  It was kind of horrible that they'd sink that low.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> anyone here know what he died of specifically anyway?
> since we are on this topic anyway.


Wasn't it becasue he got a box dropped on his head while on his private jet, but they found, like, cocaine in his system or something?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Tried to find it on Youtube, but can't. I've only seen it once. Google searching it turned up the product name as the Steam Buddy, if you care enough to look yourself.
> 
> Basically it was his wife going "My husband spent his life endorsing products he really believed in, and he totally loved this one!  You should buy it!"  Then it showed clips from his infomercial on the product.  It was kind of horrible that they'd sink that low.


That's pretty fucked up. I hate people...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Billy Mays heart gave out.

_Oxy-Clean FTW!_


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Drug overdose.
> 
> Like pretty much every other television person/actor.



hm, that sucks...



Nylak said:


> Tried to find it on Youtube, but can't. I've only seen it once. Google searching it turned up the product name as the Steam Buddy, if you care enough to look yourself.
> 
> Basically it was his wife going "My husband spent his life endorsing products he really believed in, and he totally loved this one!  You should buy it!"  Then it showed clips from his infomercial on the product.  It was kind of horrible that they'd sink that low.



wow, that's a little sad...and somewhat unneeded...



Seriman said:


> Wasn't it becasue he got a box dropped on his head while on his private jet, but they found, like, cocaine in his system or something?



that would be a rediculous way to die.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> anyone here know what he died of specifically anyway?
> since we are on this topic anyway.



Minute Blunt trauma to his head, triggered somethin' with his heart if I'm not mistaken.



atrakaj said:


> Drug overdose.



False, my parents work for US airways, they got a pretty good story outta it and that's what they told me as that's what their superiors told them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This is exactly why I will _never _go to a furry convention.
> 
> My gf hung around and watched me chatting with some furfag friends on MSN once and asked me what the fuck I was smoking to be acting so bizarre. IRL I'm really rather softspoken, and I don't flirt with _anything_. And talking about sexual topics? Not gonna happen. You couldn't pay me enough. xD  But the second I'm around other furries it's like I do a personality 180.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this community.  >>  IT'S CONTAGIOUS.



It's the hive mind.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Minute Blunt trauma to his head, triggered somethin' with his heart if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> False, my parents work for US airways, they got a pretty good story outta it and that's what they told me as that's what their superiors told them.



oh, thank you. i have been wondering that for quite some time now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Furries are awkward because they talk about BILLY MAYS too much.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I missed to much...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's the hive mind.




THE HIVE MIND.  
JOIN US. 
JOIN US.
JOIN US.
JOIN US!
 JOIN US!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furries are awkward because they talk about BILLY MAYS too much.



BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW "NEWB-BE-GONE". EVER GET TIRED OF THOSE DOWNERS THAT ALWAYS RUIN EVERYTHING? SPRAY EM' WITH THIS AND THEY'LL TURN INTO NORMAL AND PRODUCTIVE ADDITIONS TO SOCIETY. ORDER IN THE NEXT 5 MINUTES AND WE'LL DOUBLE THE OFFER. KILL TWO BIRDS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW "NEWB-BE-GONE". EVER GET TIRED OF THOSE DOWNERS THAT ALWAYS RUIN EVERYTHING? SPRAY EM' WITH THIS AND THEY'LL TURN INTO NORMAL AND PRODUCTIVE ADDITIONS TO SOCIETY. ORDER IN THE NEXT 5 MINUTES AND WE'LL DOUBLE THE OFFER. KILL TWO BIRDS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!


I am all over that.  Send me three plz, do you take debit?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW "NEWB-BE-GONE". EVER GET TIRED OF THOSE DOWNERS THAT ALWAYS RUIN EVERYTHING? SPRAY EM' WITH THIS AND THEY'LL TURN INTO NORMAL AND PRODUCTIVE ADDITIONS TO SOCIETY. ORDER IN THE NEXT 5 MINUTES AND WE'LL DOUBLE THE OFFER. KILL TWO BIRDS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!




I'll order 12!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am all over that.  Send me three plz, do you take debit?


He only accepts payments of gay furry porn and dog dildos.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW "NEWB-BE-GONE". EVER GET TIRED OF THOSE DOWNERS THAT ALWAYS RUIN EVERYTHING? SPRAY EM' WITH THIS AND THEY'LL TURN INTO NORMAL AND PRODUCTIVE ADDITIONS TO SOCIETY. ORDER IN THE NEXT 5 MINUTES AND WE'LL DOUBLE THE OFFER. KILL TWO BIRDS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!


We need over 9000 of those.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furries are awkward because they talk about BILLY MAYS too much.



lol, true.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I missed to much...



yes, you most certainly did.



Scotty1700 said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW "NEWB-BE-GONE". EVER GET TIRED OF THOSE DOWNERS THAT ALWAYS RUIN EVERYTHING? SPRAY EM' WITH THIS AND THEY'LL TURN INTO NORMAL AND PRODUCTIVE ADDITIONS TO SOCIETY. ORDER IN THE NEXT 5 MINUTES AND WE'LL DOUBLE THE OFFER. KILL TWO BIRDS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!



i would totally buy some of that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am all over that.  Send me three plz, do you take debit?



Sure do, that'll be 3 payments of $4.99. You also qualify for a free sample of "Fagi-fire!". Spray a little of this on anyone to make em' go head over heels for the closest same-sex person they can get their lustful paws on!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He only accepts payments of gay furry porn and dog dildos.


 
...I have those, too!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> THE HIVE MIND.
> JOIN US.
> JOIN US.
> JOIN US.
> ...




* J*
 *o*
 *i*
 *n*
* U*
 *s*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sure do, that'll be 3 payments of $4.99. You also qualify for a free sample of "Fagi-fire!". Spray a little of this on anyone to make em' go head over heels for the closest same-sex person they can get their lustful paws on!



heh, count me out on that deal.



Nylak said:


> ...I have those, too!



lol, does it really work?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I have those, too!


Wow really? I figured you wouldn't...

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I have those, too!



Throw the three payments of $4.99, I'll take the porn! You can keep the dildos though, put em' to good use (gosh, sounds overly inappropriate to say such a thing).


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We need over 9000 of those.


Oh. My god. If you keep referencing that stupid meme, I'm going to lose it and stab you in the eye with a chopstick.

*TWITCH*



Scotty1700 said:


> Throw the three payments of $4.99, I'll take the porn! You can keep the dildos though, put em' to good use (gosh, sounds overly inappropriate to say such a thing).


Haha, yes, yes it does. xD Even around these parts.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow really? I figured you wouldn't...
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


 Let's just say I have a non-furry partner who has a sick sense of humour and no idea what else to get me for my birthday.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh.  My god.  If you keep referencing that stupid meme, I'm going to lose it and stab you in the eye with a chopstick.
> 
> *TWITCH*



Be sure to stab him over 9000 times just to get the point across


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Throw the three payments of $4.99, I'll take the porn! You can keep the dildos though, put em' to good use (gosh, sounds overly inappropriate to say such a thing).



heh, nice image there scotty.



Nylak said:


> Oh. My god. If you keep referencing that stupid meme, I'm going to lose it and stab you in the eye with a chopstick.
> 
> *TWITCH*
> 
> ...



oh, i think i saw you over at chinatown today then.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy not even like five minutes and I missed a lot again -.-


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> oh, i think i saw you over at chinatown today then.


 Well I'd stab him in the eye with a fork, but it just doesn't slide in as cleanly as a chopstick.  Besides, if I push it in far enough it'll go straight in to the brain.  With a fork, that would be seriously messy.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He only accepts payments of gay furry porn and dog dildos.




How convenient! I just happen to have ALL THESE DOG DILDOS. And to think, the missus thought buying ALL THESE DOG DILDOS was a bad idea.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well I'd stab him in the eye with a fork, but it just doesn't slide in as cleanly as a chopstick.  Besides, if I push it in far enough it'll go straight in to the brain.  With a fork, that would be seriously messy.


But the messier the better! Gore is awesome!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Holy not even like five minutes and I missed a lot again -.-



lol, that's how it goes quite often.



Nylak said:


> Well I'd stab him in the eye with a fork, but it just doesn't slide in as cleanly as a chopstick.  Besides, if I push it in far enough it'll go straight in to the brain.  With a fork, that would be seriously messy.



heh, nice outlook. but, if you used a fork you could have a nice free meal with more bang for your buck.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sure do, that'll be 3 payments of $4.99. You also qualify for a free sample of "Fagi-fire!". Spray a little of this on anyone to make em' go head over heels for the closest same-sex person they can get their lustful paws on!


Do you take I.O.Us?     I'm open for anything.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7ZDgmYAlZ4


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But the messier the better! Gore is awesome!


 Yes, but I'm not a very big person and he's probably going to struggle (until the eating utensil in question hits the brain), so I'd like it to go as quickly and neatly as possible.  A fork's going to need some wiggling and scraping to get deep down in there, and I'd have to sweep around a bit to avoid getting caught up against the eye socket on the skull there.  Chopstick'll go clean through on the first stab.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow really? I figured you wouldn't...
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


Thinking about getting yourself an early birthday present?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thinking about getting yourself an early birthday present?


 I could recommend a model if that's the case, but we have different equipment so I'm not sure if it still applies.

...That was TMI even for FAF.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Gore? Whut?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7ZDgmYAlZ4



lol, that's halariously catchy.



Nylak said:


> Yes, but I'm not a very big person and he's probably going to struggle (until the eating utensil in question hits the brain), so I'd like it to go as quickly and neatly as possible.  A fork's going to need some wiggling and scraping to get deep down in there, and I'd have to sweep around a bit to avoid getting caught up against the eye socket on the skull there.  Chopstick'll go clean through on the first stab.



wow, that's a little messed up.
pretty elaborate and funny though.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, that's halariously catchy.


I found it especially for Nylak. I hope she watches it


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Gore? Whut?


This peace is what all warriors strive FOR.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but I'm not a very big person and he's probably going to struggle (until the eating utensil in question hits the brain), so I'd like it to go as quickly and neatly as possible.  A fork's going to need some wiggling and scraping to get deep down in there, and I'd have to sweep around a bit to avoid getting caught up against the eye socket on the skull there.  Chopstick'll go clean through on the first stab.



True.

Honestly I'd go with one of those big ass butcher knives. Goes in clean _and_ gory.


Taren Fox said:


> Thinking about getting yourself an early birthday present?


I can't say I'm a dog dildo fan.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I found it especially for Nylak. I hope she watches it


 Alright, I usually don't click Youtube links, but now I have to.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Alright, I usually don't click Youtube links, but now I have to.


Yeeee! I loves you <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

(Hey guys, hope this turns into a Kylie and Zrcalo moment )


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

*watches*

...That made me want to...stab something in the eye with a chopstick, oddly enough.  XD  

ROAR MEMES.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> (Hey guys, hope this turns into a Kylie and Zrcalo moment )



Not gonna happen. The cosmos have to properly align for those.

OVER 9000

LUL WUT

DESU

>:3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I found it especially for Nylak. I hope she watches it



i hope so too, that is pretty humorous.



Scotty1700 said:


> (Hey guys, hope this turns into a Kylie and Zrcalo moment )



um, could you clarify that one for me?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I could recommend a model if that's the case, but we have different equipment so I'm not sure if it still applies.
> 
> ...That was TMI even for FAF.


Go ahead and do it! :V


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We need over 9000 of those.



Urgh, don't make me hate you. I don't want to hate you...



Seriman said:


> Do you take I.O.Us?     I'm open for  anything.



I'm sure you are...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't say I'm a dog dildo fan.


Just making sure.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> um, could you clarify that one for me?



2 of the most epic people here, any thread with both of them= win.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go ahead and do it! :V


No.

Although if I did, I'd totally do it in BILLY MAYS voice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> um, could you clarify that one for me?



Kylie and Zrcalo did the first F/F roleplay on the forums the other day....it was like watching fireworks while eating a bag of popcorn as you get your dick sucked. Stunning, great to watch, and yummy


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go ahead and do it! :V





CJ-Yiffers said:


> Urgh, don't make me hate you. I don't want to hate you...





Taren Fox said:


> Just making sure.



lol, nice humor combo.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *watches*
> 
> ...That made me want to...stab something in the eye with a chopstick, oddly enough.  XD
> 
> ROAR MEMES.


:3 Not me, I am too lovely, well actually as long as you don't kill me, you can take the left eye though.


Aslekel said:


> i hope so too, that is pretty humorous.


^_^ I thought so.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> Although if I did, I'd totally do it in BILLY MAYS voice.



Oh god. Nylak on the warpath imitating Billy Mays. I'm legitimately scared. *cower*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 2 of the most epic people here, any thread with both of them= win.



hm...i know they both have high post counts...did not know they were that epic...



Scotty1700 said:


> Kylie and Zrcalo did the first F/F roleplay on the forums the other day....it was like watching fireworks while eating a bag of popcorn as you get your dick sucked. Stunning, great to watch, and yummy



the first? are you sure, because i have seen quite a few rp's in here before yesterday...


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, nice humor combo.



Time for a C-C-C-COMBO breaker!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> Although if I did, I'd totally do it in BILLY MAYS voice.


Why would you _not _do it? That would make my night >=[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Kylie and Zrcalo did the first F/F roleplay on the forums the other day....it was like watching fireworks while eating a bag of popcorn as you get your dick sucked. Stunning, great to watch, and yummy


You're fucking gross.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Time for a C-C-C-COMBO breaker!



heh, that happened quite a while back i'm afraid.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> the first? are you sure, because i have seen quite a few rp's in here before yesterday...


The first one that involved two females...where everyone can read it 



Taren Fox said:


> You're fucking gross.



Sorry, it's a personal issue I'm dealin' with although it's a uphill battle


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The first one that involved two females...where everyone can read it
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's a personal issue I'm dealin' with although it's a uphill battle



oh, touche'
wait, wouldn't they get in trouble if they did do such a thing in public?


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure why you are into girl on girl, but... OK


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not into Girl on Girl at all 
Ew...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Not sure why you are into girl on girl, but... OK



pretty sure he isn't and is only making a joke.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> pretty sure he isn't and is only making a joke.



He isn't.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

You never can be too sure about that...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> oh, touche'
> wait, wouldn't they get in trouble if they did do such a thing in public?



You're helpless, it was on HERE which isn't necessarily public. Heck, it doesn't have children running rampant, the pedophiles huddled em into the vans to keep us happy (thanks harley! :3)



CJ-Yiffers said:


> Not sure why you are into girl on girl, but... OK



Idk, just a bit more friendly towards a few particular women (basically all the well known furries) as they're funny and sweet :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

You assholes derailed it I wanted nylak to give a billy mays speech about furry sex toys >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You assholes derailed it I wanted nylak to give a billy mays speech about furry sex toys >=[



Well now that the idea's out there....

BILLY MAYS HERE WITH THE NEW AND IMPROVED UH....damn, I got nothin'.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> You never can be too sure about that...



Trust me. I know. Been around since he joined.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Trust me. I know. Been around since he joined.


I have been around since march


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you _not _do it? That would make my night >=[


Well, now I have to. 

HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT FROM ZETA PAWS THAT'S GONNA KEEP YOU BARKING ALL NIGHT LONG! THE NEWEST MODEL IN OUR EURO LINE OF TOYS, *EURO RUFF JR*. IS SLEEK, SLICK AND STREAMLINED WITH A USEABLE KNOT THAT CAN BE INSERTED AND LOCKED IN PLACE! ONE OF THE SMALLEST IN OUR LINE, IT'S IDEAL FOR FEMALE USERS, WHO CAN'T TAKE A KNOT WITHOUT A SMALL SHAFT. HOWEVER YOU GUYS IN THE AUDIENCE WILL ALSO ENJOY THE FANTASTIC FEEL OF RUFF JR WHEN ITS KNOTTED WITH YOU! A GREAT BEGINNER TOY OR FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE EXPERIENCED. AND CHECK OUT HOW EASY IT IS TO CLEAN--THAT'S RIGHT, THE NEW SILICONE MATERIAL IS TWICE AS EASY TO CLEAN THAN THE GEL LINE!  BUT WAIT! CALL NOW AND WE'LL GIVE YOU A DOUBLE OFFER! THAT'S RIGHT, WE'LL GIVE YOU ONE EURO RUFF JR AND WE'LL THROW IN THE EXPANDER FOR THOSE FELLAS IN THE AUDIENCE WHO NEED A LITTLE MORE EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING A KNOT! CALL NOW!


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Trust me. I know. Been around since he joined.



I wasn't directing it towards you :3 Your post appeared before mine.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He isn't.



if you say so.



CJ-Yiffers said:


> You never can be too sure about that...



true.



Scotty1700 said:


> You're helpless, it was on HERE which isn't necessarily public. Heck, it doesn't have children running rampant, the pedophiles huddled em into the vans to keep us happy (thanks harley! :3)
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, just a bit more friendly towards a few particular women (basically all the well known furries) as they're funny and sweet :3



well, i only meant public for the forums, and i am pretty sure that is against the rules to roleplay in the forums.

alright, because i was pretty sure you did not roll that way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Naughty naughty Nylak. Where'd you get those links, hopefully not from your history 

@ Aslekel Yeah, I don't roll that way but it's never too late to be a bit friendly. Friends are the basis of happiness ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, now I have to.
> 
> HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT FROM ZETA PAWS THAT'S GONNA KEEP YOU BARKING ALL NIGHT LONG! THE NEWEST MODEL IN OUR EURO LINE OF TOYS, *EURO RUFF JR*. IS SLEEK, SLICK AND STREAMLINED WITH A USEABLE KNOT THAT CAN BE INSERTED AND LOCKED IN PLACE! ONE OF THE SMALLEST IN OUR LINE, IT'S IDEAL FOR FEMALE USERS, WHO CAN'T TAKE A KNOT WITHOUT A SMALL SHAFT. HOWEVER YOU GUYS IN THE AUDIENCE WILL ALSO ENJOY THE FANTASTIC FEEL OF RUFF JR WHEN ITS KNOTTED WITH YOU! A GREAT BEGINNER TOY OR FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE EXPERIENCED. AND CHECK OUT HOW EASY IT IS TO CLEAN--THAT'S RIGHT, THE NEW SILICONE MATERIAL IS TWICE AS EASY TO CLEAN THAN THE GEL LINE!  BUT WAIT! CALL NOW AND WE'LL GIVE YOU A DOUBLE OFFER! THAT'S RIGHT, WE'LL GIVE YOU ONE EURO RUFF JR AND WE'LL THROW IN THE EXPANDER FOR THOSE FELLAS IN THE AUDIENCE WHO NEED A LITTLE MORE EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING A KNOT! CALL NOW!



Thank you for this.

Thank you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, now I have to.
> 
> HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER FANTASTIC PRODUCT FROM ZETA PAWS THAT'S GONNA KEEP YOU BARKING ALL NIGHT LONG! THE NEWEST MODEL IN OUR EURO LINE OF TOYS, *EURO RUFF JR*. IS SLEEK, SLICK AND STREAMLINED WITH A USEABLE KNOT THAT CAN BE INSERTED AND LOCKED IN PLACE! ONE OF THE SMALLEST IN OUR LINE, IT'S IDEAL FOR FEMALE USERS, WHO CAN'T TAKE A KNOT WITHOUT A SMALL SHAFT. HOWEVER YOU GUYS IN THE AUDIENCE WILL ALSO ENJOY THE FANTASTIC FEEL OF RUFF JR WHEN ITS KNOTTED WITH YOU! A GREAT BEGINNER TOY OR FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE EXPERIENCED. AND CHECK OUT HOW EASY IT IS TO CLEAN--THAT'S RIGHT, THE NEW SILICONE MATERIAL IS TWICE AS EASY TO CLEAN THAN THE GEL LINE!  BUT WAIT! CALL NOW AND WE'LL GIVE YOU A DOUBLE OFFER! THAT'S RIGHT, WE'LL GIVE YOU ONE EURO RUFF JR AND WE'LL THROW IN THE EXPANDER FOR THOSE FELLAS IN THE AUDIENCE WHO NEED A LITTLE MORE EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING A KNOT! CALL NOW!


~<3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Naughty naughty Nylak. Where'd you get those links, hopefully not from your history


 Like I insinuated, I actually _do_ have a Euro Ruff Jr.  My girlfriend thinks the fact that I'm a furry is hilarious, and found this to be a great birthday present last year.  -_-  I was not as amused as she was.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh god Nylak. Too much. *mindbleach*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Naughty naughty Nylak. Where'd you get those links, hopefully not from your history
> 
> @ Aslekel Yeah, I don't roll that way but it's never too late to be a bit friendly. Friends are the basis of happiness ^_^



heh, that is true.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> Thank you.



lol, hope that did make your night.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

....wtf did I just walk into, Nylak. W. TF.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> ....wtf did I just walk into, Nylak. W. TF.



yeah, wrong moment to look.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like I insinuated, I actually _do_ have a Euro Ruff Jr.  My girlfriend thinks the fact that I'm a furry is hilarious, and found this to be a great birthday present last year.  -_-  I was not as amused as she was.



I-I'll take it off your hands :3

(Further increasing e-whore status hehe)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Trust me. I know. Been around since he joined.


He's no match for THE KING.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I-I'll take it off your hands :3
> 
> (Further increasing e-whore status hehe)



hehe, level up.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like I insinuated, I actually _do_ have a Euro Ruff Jr.  My girlfriend thinks the fact that I'm a furry is hilarious, and found this to be a great birthday present last year.  -_-  I was not as amused as she was.



God damn lesbians and your fake cocks. You people are sick. :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's no match for THE KING.



ENOUGH with the YTP references. :V


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I-I'll take it off your hands :3
> 
> (Further increasing e-whore status hehe)


 
No way, it's a great conversation piece.  I keep it on display.    And it keeps my mom from making random unannounced visits to my apartment!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> God damn lesbians and your fake cocks. You people are sick. :V



owch :/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like I insinuated, I actually _do_ have a Euro Ruff Jr.  My girlfriend thinks the fact that I'm a furry is hilarious, and found this to be a great birthday present last year.  -_-  I was not as amused as she was.


My sister insisted that she was getting me that "drippy dragon" dildo from bad dragon as a gag gift, but she refused when she realized it was like 100 fucking dollars.

She would've done it too... D=


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like I insinuated, I actually _do_ have a Euro Ruff Jr.  My girlfriend thinks the fact that I'm a furry is hilarious, and found this to be a great birthday present last year.  -_-  I was not as amused as she was.


lol XD


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister insisted that she was getting me that "drippy dragon" dildo from bad dragon as a gag gift, but she refused when she realized it was like 100 fucking dollars.
> 
> She would've done it too... D=



wow, that's a little mean.
glad i am an only child.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister insisted that she was getting me that "drippy dragon" dildo from bad dragon as a gag gift, but she refused when she realized it was like 100 fucking dollars.
> 
> She would've done it too... D=



D: I'm just appaled she knows what bad dragon _is_. That would be pretty funny though.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister insisted that she was getting me that "drippy dragon" dildo from bad dragon as a gag gift, but she refused when she realized it was like 100 fucking dollars.
> 
> She would've done it too... D=


That would've been hilarious. XD

Yeah, Lexie's little dog dildo was only $20, and was the cheapest she could find. Which she considered worth it. And I actually secretly agree, because now I can seriously say I have a dog dildo. Which is, of course, without price.  I am a _true furry_.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister insisted that she was getting me that "drippy dragon" dildo from bad dragon as a gag gift, but she refused when she realized it was like 100 fucking dollars.
> 
> She would've done it too... D=


My sister would have punched me in the face, then laughed, then a duel would ensue.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> D: I'm just appaled she knows what bad dragon _is_. That would be pretty funny though.



Both of us are members of Something Awful. There was a thread about it awhile ago. We were both shocked.


Nylak said:


> That would've been hilarious.  XD
> 
> Yeah, Lexie's little dog dildo was only $20, and was the cheapest she could find.  Which she considered worth it.  And I actually secretly agree, because now I can seriously say I have a dog dildo.  Which is, of course, without price.



I wanted her to get it just so I could shoot people with a dragon dildo that sprays fake man-juice.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanted her to get it just so I could shoot people with a dragon dildo that sprays fake man-juice.


 ...That would be slightly traumatizing.  XD  *twitch*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanted her to get it just so I could shoot people with a dragon dildo that sprays fake man-juice.




LOL, I could totally see you doin' that!

"Get jizzed on!"


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That would've been hilarious. XD
> 
> Yeah, Lexie's little dog dildo was only $20, and was the cheapest she could find. Which she considered worth it. And I actually secretly agree, because now I can seriously say I have a dog dildo. Which is, of course, without price.  I am a _true furry_.



hehe, congrats.



EdieFantabulous said:


> My sister would have punched me in the face, then laughed, then a duel would ensue.



wow, pretty violent family i see.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanted her to get it just so I could shoot people with a dragon dildo that sprays fake man-juice.



hm, come to think of it, that would be pretty fun.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

This brings up the story though of when some 'chick' I found on Furcadia waaaaaaaay back wanted me to buy and send her a dog dick dildo. That was fun.

Also, open the thread called Hot Lesbians, Nylak >U *RANT RANT*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both of us are members of Something Awful.


SA is still around?  I thought 4chan basically stole all of their users.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> This brings up the story though of when some 'chick' I found on Furcadia waaaaaaaay back wanted me to buy and send her a dog dick dildo. That was fun.


Did you do it?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:

[_] YIFF
[_] BAWW
[_] AWKWARD

Now: Which mode would _you_ rather them use?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:
> 
> [_] YIFF
> [_] BAWW
> ...




Wow that's so great right now. I'm gonna sig that actually!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...That would be slightly traumatizing.  XD  *twitch*



More like slightly _awesome_.


Taren Fox said:


> SA is still around?  I thought 4chan basically stole all of their users.


Yeah, it's still going strong. I keep going back and forth from loving it for being awesome and hating it for being used for goony manchildren to rant.

Kind like how this place keeps going from being awesome to a terrible place filled with horny fucktards.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> This brings up the story though of when some 'chick' I found on Furcadia waaaaaaaay back wanted me to buy and send her a dog dick dildo. That was fun.
> 
> Also, open the thread called Hot Lesbians, Nylak >U *RANT RANT*



heh, did you ever do it?
lol, nice topic for a rant.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:
> 
> [_] YIFF
> [_] BAWW
> ...



bawww, it's funnier to see them over react.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did you do it?


Pfft, hell no. I quit furcadia after that. Besides I wasn't giving her shit unless I was delivering myself, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> This brings up the story though of when some 'chick' I found on Furcadia waaaaaaaay back wanted me to buy and send her a dog dick dildo. That was fun.


...I guess that would add an interesting facet to a long distance furry relationship. Sending your partner, or potential partner, a dog dildo. >_>; "Here, pretend it's me!"

Mine keeps joking she's going to buy me an otter dildo next (yes, they make them) so I'll be more inclined to top by using it.  I don't find this funny.



Teco said:


> Also, open the thread called Hot Lesbians, Nylak >U *RANT RANT*


No.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both of us are members of Something Awful. There was a thread about it awhile ago.We were both shocked.
> 
> I wanted her to get it just so I could shoot people with a dragon dildo that sprays fake man-juice.



That sounds like an epic plan. Lol'd so hard at seeing that XD


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:
> 
> [_] YIFF
> [_] BAWW
> ...



Yiff, actually. At least they're doing something constructive.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> More like slightly _awesome_.



heh, i agree.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:
> 
> [_] YIFF
> [_] BAWW
> ...



Yiff. Since I can tape it and sell it for money. >:3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yiff. Since I can tape it and sell it for money. >:3



ah, nice outlook on that.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I guess that would add an interesting facet to a long distance furry relationship.  Sending your partner, or potential partner, a dog dildo.  >_>;  "Here, pretend it's me!"
> 
> 
> No.



.....that probably would have worked on my ex actually.

I'll make one about Ugly Lesbians. But still talk about hot lesbians. :V

Also, Heckler, thats one kickass idea.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> .....that probably would have worked on my ex actually.
> 
> I'll make one about Ugly Lesbians. But still talk about hot lesbians. :V
> 
> Also, Heckler, thats one kickass idea.


 We've already had a rant on ugly lesbians.  Either way, it's a repeat topic.  COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING NEW.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> ah, nice outlook on that.



Paintball shit is expensive, gotta make cash money somehow. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Paintball shit is expensive, gotta make cash money somehow. :V


Airsoft is better than paintball. 

And speaking of airsoft my MP5 will be here tomorrow <3.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We've already had a rant on ugly lesbians.  Either way, it's a repeat topic.  COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING NEW.



hard to, seeing as how long this forum has been around for so long.



Bando37 said:


> Paintball shit is expensive, gotta make cash money somehow. :V



hm, you could always try to find a job at a grocery store or something...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> Pfft, hell no. I quit furcadia after that. Besides I wasn't giving her shit unless I was delivering myself, if you catch my drift.


 You wanted to plant your mast in her poop deck.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Airsoft is better than paintball.
> 
> And speaking of airsoft my MP5 will be here tomorrow <3.



congrats ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> bawww, it's funnier to see them over react.





Browder said:


> Yiff, actually. At least they're doing something constructive.





Bando37 said:


> Yiff. Since I can tape it and sell it for money. >:3


 I like it when they combine all 3 at once Its freaking hilarious. 
"I tried to yiff my boyfriend but he found my fursuit weird so I called fursicution and Now I hate him forever!"


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> "I tried to yiff my boyfriend but he found my fursuit weird so I called fursicution and Now I hate him forever!"



heh, i think that is freaking hilarious.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I give up, I am too slow.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Airsoft is better than paintball.
> 
> And speaking of airsoft my MP5 will be here tomorrow <3.



I play both, but the pb community is better around here. I love my airsoft mp5 though.



Aslekel said:


> hm, you could always try to find a job at a grocery store or something...



I've applied for a job recently. Hard to get a job as a highschooler in advanced classes, and not having had a job before.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I play both, but the pb community is better around here.



This, just found out a shit ton of people in my school (hell, in my grade for that matter) play it so I'm hoping to play with em sometime.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I give up, I am too slow.



awe, don't give up!



Bando37 said:


> I play both, but the pb community is better around here. I love my airsoft mp5 though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've applied for a job recently. Hard to get a job as a highschooler in advanced classes, and not having had a job before.



i wouldn't doubt it.

wow, that sucks, hope it goes better for you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> awe, don't give up!


It's easier though


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This, just found out a shit ton of people in my school (hell, in my grade for that matter) play it so I'm hoping to play with em sometime.



well, surprised that not that many people n my school play. seeing as i am surrounded by rednecks...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I play both, but the pb community is better around here. I love my airsoft mp5 though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've applied for a job recently. Hard to get a job as a highschooler in advanced classes, and not having had a job before.


What model is your MP5? After some research I settled for a G&G (http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_info.php?products_id=2819)


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak i see you lurking there!

I blame awkward on not having a for real social like. With people you can talk face to face with. /ontopic


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It's easier though



well, that is true...
you could always pm though!


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We've already had a rant on ugly lesbians.  Either way, it's a repeat topic.  COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING NEW.


 FINE I'LL COMPLAIN SPECIFICALLY ABOUT YOU AND BLUE, well maybe not blue, ahaha, thread about tits was win.



Taren Fox said:


> You wanted to plant your mast in her poop deck.


 Damn straight, she was one damn hot harpy actually. CA-CAW CA-CAW CA CAWK.

...ah, those were the good old days, fucking. Im done. and tired. and work in the blood morning.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What model is your MP5? After some research I settled for a G&G (http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_info.php?products_id=2819)



Echo1. I use my AK74 (echo1) more though, it's stock isn't busted.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Echo1. I use my AK74 (echo1) more though, it's stock isn't busted.


I saw an echo 1 M14 EBR that looked pretty kickass, but loves me some MP5s and H&K (HURRRRRR) so I went with that. I'm also trying to get my friend into/back into airsoft so I have people to play with :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Teco said:


> FINE I'LL COMPLAIN SPECIFICALLY ABOUT YOU AND BLUE, well maybe not blue, ahaha, thread about tits was win.
> 
> Damn straight, she was one damn hot harpy actually. CA-CAW CA-CAW CA CAWK.
> 
> ...ah, those were the good old days, fucking. Im done. and tired. and work in the blood morning.



lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I saw an echo 1 M14 EBR that looked pretty kickass, but loves me some MP5s and H&K (HURRRRRR) so I went with that. I'm also trying to get my friend into/back into airsoft so I have people to play with :V



M14 EBR is by far my favorite gun of all time. If I got into airsoft, I'd totally get one of them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I've applied for a job recently. Hard to get a job as a highschooler in advanced classes, and not having had a job before.


For job skills, did you put down "Squadala"?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, that is true...
> you could always pm though!


PM who?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol look what I did.

IMO short guns are much better for airsoft. Long barrels only do so much, a tightbore and heavy BBs can do the rest, even on assault rifle models.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol look what I did.
> 
> IMO short guns are much better for airsoft. Long barrels only do so much, a tightbore and heavy BBs can do the rest, even on assault rifle models.


I just go with the guns that I like, and that MP5 is even more badass because it field strips realistically and has a working charging handle.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

I leave for five minutes to take a shower and the conversation somehow devolves from dog dicks to airsoft.

WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMMUNITY.  *SIGH.*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I leave for five minutes to take a shower and the conversation somehow devolves from dog dicks to airsoft.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMMUNITY.  *SIGH.*



Sorry, we're furries. (Completely justified excuse)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I leave for five minutes to take a shower and the conversation somehow devolves from dog dicks to airsoft.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMMUNITY.  *SIGH.*


Well I can't say I have much experience with dog dicks, and I've played airsoft before, so I dunno.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I leave for five minutes to take a shower and the conversation somehow devolves from dog dicks to airsoft.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMMUNITY.  *SIGH.*



 We're cool like that. :3

My pb forum takes at least a day to get one reply unless you're selling something. FAF is so much better. 

@HK I also go withguns I like. Might as well have your favorite! :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We're cool like that. :3
> 
> My pb forum takes at least a day to get one reply unless you're selling something. FAF is so much better.
> 
> @HK I also go withguns I like. Might as well have your favorite! :3


Yup. Now I just need a handgun...

Can't decide if I want a semi or a revolver...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I leave for five minutes to take a shower and the conversation somehow devolves from dog dicks to airsoft.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMMUNITY.  *SIGH.*


We can talk about dog dicks if you want :3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 13, 2010)

I was being sarcastic.  >_>  Airsoft is generally considered a more appropriate topic of conversation than dog dicks.

It's really sad that I feel the need to point that out.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I was being sarcastic.  >_>  Airsoft is generally considered a more appropriate topic of conversation than dog dicks.


Not on furry boards. D:


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. Now I just need a handgun...
> 
> Can't decide if I want a semi or a revolver...



Mp7mp7mp7mp7mp7!!!!!!

@Nylak

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Mp7mp7mp7mp7mp7!!!!!!



Yep, next best thing to the MP5 and hell, it's got your name all over it (Herpa-derpa!)


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, next best thing to the MP5 and hell, it's got your name all over it (Herpa-derpa!)



It's a better sidearm than a pistol if you get a good one.

If you're set on a pistol though, I'd go with a M9 or Glock model.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Mp7mp7mp7mp7mp7!!!!!!
> 
> @Nylak
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


I need a handgun, not a PDW.

I was thinking of a USP or glock for a sidearm, and I've seen airsoft S&W 500s floating around.

I will fucking own an actual S&W 500 before I die. It is my dream gun...


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Whatever you want. I don't ever use pistols, just carry another hi-cap mag for the AK :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Whatever you want. I don't ever use pistols, just carry another hi-cap mag for the AK :3


Yes but I am a faggot who wants to live out my dreams of being an action movie badass, so a handgun is a must for me.


----------



## CFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Derailed a derailed...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Whatever you want. I don't ever use pistols, just carry another hi-cap mag for the AK :3



Play gun hits.....yeah, you're fucked.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I was being sarcastic.  >_>  Airsoft is generally considered a more appropriate topic of conversation than dog dicks.
> 
> It's really sad that I feel the need to point that out.


lol I was being ironic.


Taren Fox said:


> Not on furry boards. D:


Agreed
(not really)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Whatever you want. I don't ever use pistols, just carry another hi-cap mag for the AK :3


Ganon is no match for the King.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol I was being ironic.


 I know _you_ were, but _they_ weren't.  xD


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I know _you_ were, but _they_ weren't.  xD



:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I know _you_ were, but _they_ weren't.  xD


Back on the topic of sex toys, I saw this one that was a fake vagina between a set of fake boobs. It was fucking creepy.


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back on the topic of sex toys, I saw this one that was a fake vagina between a set of fake boobs. It was fucking creepy.


 
Or was it meant for creepy fucking?


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Aaaaaannd with that, I'd like to go onto somewhat ontopic and less disturbing stories.

Saw some furry guy at the paintball tournament I went to Sunday. He looked pretty awkward around all the macho types. I think he's the one I played with a few mothhs ago.

It's pretty awkward being a furry most anywhere irl. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I know _you_ were, but _they_ weren't.  xD


:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back on the topic of sex toys, I saw this one that was a fake vagina between a set of fake boobs. It was fucking creepy.


What the hell are the fake boobs for?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the hell are the fake boobs for?


titfucking or groping I guess. Sex toys are weird to begin with.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> titfucking or groping I guess. Sex toys are weird to begin with.


Oh, I thought it would be for something worse. D:

Groping fake boobs? And people call furries nerds? :B


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh, I thought it would be for something worse. D:
> 
> Groping fake boobs? And people call furries nerds? :B



People are fuckin' weird man.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww this talk while I have been drinking...

bummer


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> People are fuckin' weird man.



People weirder than me, that's unheard of!


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Aww this talk while I have been drinking...
> 
> bummer


 
See what drinking does? It makes you miss important conversations about sex toys.

moral of the story:

If you're gonna drink, do it at a computer

Edit: Or drink my P instead


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> People are fuckin' weird man.


No shit. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> People weirder than me, that's unheard of!


No, you are the weirdest of the weird.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> See what drinking does? It makes you miss important conversations about sex toys.
> 
> moral of the story:
> 
> ...



but iwas playing graw.

sex toys? I would read but, it may take away. must build courage!

haha, i have the font enlarged cause i can't read :c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, you are the weirdest of the weird.


 
This is true


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> People weirder than me, that's unheard of!




DAMN YOU!! ;^;


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

> People weirder than me, that's unheard of!


Hah you must meet me in reallife. ..
I can ensure you that you'll regret 'bout what you've said


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

What the fuck happened here.
Now I want to switch from Paintball to airsoft.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> What the fuck happened here.
> Now I want to switch from Paintball to airsoft.



Meh, I only prefer paintball as I have a paintball gun, otherwise I'd be ripped in two over which is better.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

intarnet


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I only prefer paintball as I have a paintball gun, otherwise I'd be ripped in two over which is better.


 That too, my paintball gun is kickass, I got a bunch of gear and all that for it too... but I saw videos of people in scotland with these epic airsoft guns out in the woods playing all sorts of game types. So fucking win.

The most I played at this indoor paintball field I go to was The Alamo (They fucking stacked most of the inflatable cover in the middle for team three and teams one and two on opposite sides of the field to battle it out among themselves and the Alamo people. I was in the Alamo, it fucking sucked. They all had super automatic spray guns.) ....its not much of a game type.

But uh. Awkward. Ontopic shit. Blah blah blah, stop mentioning your girlfriend Nylak :V blah blah blah.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, you are the weirdest of the weird.



Oh, hi.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 13, 2010)

We are ackward to everyone else because we are different. It's simple yet extremely stupid that differences earn you labels


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> That too, my paintball gun is kickass, I got a bunch of gear and all that for it too... but I saw videos of people in scotland with these epic airsoft guns out in the woods playing all sorts of game types. So fucking win.
> 
> The most I played at this indoor paintball field I go to was The Alamo (They fucking stacked most of the inflatable cover in the middle for team three and teams one and two on opposite sides of the field to battle it out among themselves and the Alamo people. I was in the Alamo, it fucking sucked. They all had super automatic spray guns.) ....its not much of a game type.
> 
> But uh. Awkward. Ontopic shit. Blah blah blah, stop mentioning your girlfriend Nylak :V blah blah blah.




Would that scotish airsofter happen to be named Scoutthedoggie  I subbed to him way back when and hey, I hear there's a D-day scenario over in Ohio some time in June, it'd be great to bump into ya there. I too hate spray guns with a passion, accuracy and semi-autos for the win.


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Would that scotish airsofter happen to be named Scoutthedoggie  I subbed to him way back when and hey, I hear there's a D-day scenario over in Ohio some time in June, it'd be great to bump into ya there. I too hate spray guns with a passion, accuracy and semi-autos for the win.


 
That IS subscribe or something right. Not like. Furry Sub is it? 
I dont know, my friend found it, its out in scotland and they have trenches and everything.

I have a sprayer but I dont spray, and the people I play with spray like motherfuckers. I'll pop out to shoot once and hide behind my cover for a minute or two hearing nothing but people shouting and THUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUD.....

I actually TRY to do crazy shit when I go too, like crawl my way back behind them via low snake or slide under a giant X in the middle spraying. Oh that was fun.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> That IS subscribe or something right. Not like. Furry Sub is it?
> I dont know, my friend found it, its out in scotland and they have trenches and everything.
> 
> I have a sprayer but I dont spray, and the people I play with spray like motherfuckers. I'll pop out to shoot once and hide behind my cover for a minute or two hearing nothing but people shouting and THUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUDTHUD.....
> ...



Mind outta the gutter, yes I meant subscribed >.>


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mind outta the gutter, yes I meant subscribed >.>


 
I figured, but this is a furry forum. And you ARE scotty. So you know. Cant hurt to double check


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> I figured, but this is a furry forum. And you ARE scotty. So you know. Cant hurt to double check



True enough, better safe then sorry I guess.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> True enough, better safe then sorry I guess.



that's why you need forum condoms.
for that extra bit of safety.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> that's why you need forum condoms.
> for that extra bit of safety.



Hehehehehe. I'll need a good supply of those


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehehehe. I'll need a good supply of those



i bet you do you little rascal.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> that's why you need forum condoms.
> for that extra bit of safety.





Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehehehe. I'll need a good supply of those



I wonder what kind of baby the forum would give birth to?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> I wonder what kind of baby the forum would give birth to?



a sex obsessed little furry fox. just like scotty. ^_^


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

o noes! another scotty *gasp*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> o noes! another scotty *gasp*



oh, don't worry. it will just make the forums that much more exciting and fun.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

lol scotty makes me laugh alot so i wouldnt have any problems with another one on here


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> oh, don't worry. it will just make the forums that much more exciting and fun.


Nooo.. it'll make it easier for him to RAPE YOU. :V

I'd be like Scotty one and Scotty two
A cat in a hat but the cat is you
One will hold you down
and two will reach around!
You'll cry, but scotty one and scotty two
I dont like cock and balls, mew
I dont like them big and I dont like them small
I dont like them at all!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

when are furs NOT awkward :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

If there was another scotty that would be it. Game over for me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Garsh, happy to see that I'm not completely dreaded in these parts 

Wouldn't we just yiff each other to death though.....?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> when are furs NOT awkward :V


I'm not awkward! :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> Nooo.. it'll make it easier for him to RAPE YOU. :V
> 
> I'd be like Scotty one and Scotty two
> A cat in a hat but the cat is you
> ...



lol, kind of a creepy outlook on that comment.



Scotty1700 said:


> Garsh, happy to see that I'm not completely dreaded in these parts
> 
> Wouldn't we just yiff each other to death though.....?



nah, you are somewhat liked around these forums from what i can see. although, like everyone, you do have a few so called "haters".


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not awkward! :V


you dont count




EVER


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you dont count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=[

why not?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you dont count
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, owch


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

EVER .. EVER .. EVER .. echo .. echo ..


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> EVER .. EVER .. EVER .. echo .. echo ..



hehe, gotta love/hate those echoes...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Garsh, happy to see that I'm not completely dreaded in these parts
> 
> *Wouldn't we just yiff each other to death though.....*?



This..is true! QUICK WE MUST PRODUCE ANOTHER SCOTTY!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> why not?


just cause it was agreed by a voting of 10 furs, you shall NEVER count for anything


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This..is true! QUICK WE MUST PRODUCE ANOTHER SCOTTY!



Off to fornicating with the forums again!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just cause it was agreed by a voting of 10 furs, you shall NEVER count for anything


where did this voting take place? I demand to see!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This..is true! QUICK WE MUST PRODUCE ANOTHER SCOTTY!



lol, get out the cloning device!



Crysix Corps said:


> just cause it was agreed by a voting of 10 furs, you shall NEVER count for anything



owch, that's a little harsh...



Scotty1700 said:


> Off to fornicating with the forums again!



time for the children to turn their heads.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

o yea yiff yiff


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> o yea yiff yiff



don't get too excited now.^_^


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh i'm always like that. And if I don't express it, it's still in my head.
Naw, don't get too epic.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Quick vote? 
Am I awkward?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Oh i'm always like that. And if I don't express it, it's still in my head.
> Naw, don't get too epic.



heh, nice to know.
and i'll try not too 



Usarise said:


> Quick vote?
> Am I awkward?



no, you're cool and nice, or at least i think so. ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> no, you're cool and nice, or at least i think so. ^_^


You obviously havent known me very long.....Errr... I mean thank you! ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You obviously havent known me very long.....Errr... I mean thank you! ^_^



lol, i know you better than you think i do.
and you are welcome.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol,* i know you better than you think i do*.
> and you are welcome.


 
HOLY SHIT! A STALKER! 0_0


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HOLY SHIT! A STALKER! 0_0



lol, nope. care to guess again?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, nope. care to guess again?


 thats just what a stalker would say!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats just what a stalker would say!



heh, i'm not a stalker, promise. ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, i'm not a stalker, promise. ^_^


 Thats something a rapist would say! ;^;


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats something a rapist would say! ;^;



lol, seriously though, i have been on here longer than you might think.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

The only rapist here is Scotty


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> The only rapist here is Scotty



heh, he's not that bad.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, he's not that bad.


Actually he really is.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually he really is.



i talk to him quite often, he doesn't seem too bad to me.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

he will attack you from behind when you least expect it


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> he will attack you from behind when you least expect it


 Look over there!  ITS A SCOTTY!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> he will attack you from behind when you least expect it



lol, sure he will.



Usarise said:


> Look over there!  ITS A SCOTTY!



omg, where?!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

behind you! lol


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> behind you! lol



*smacks scotty with a rolled up newspaper* bad scotty! we do that outside to the other foxes!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol the real Scotty isn't even here to defend hisself. perhaps for the bawwwww topic?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Lol the real Scotty isn't even here to defend hisself. perhaps for the bawwwww topic?


 nope.  Scotty is here.... hes just stalking us all... waiting to pounce.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Lol the real Scotty isn't even here to defend hisself. perhaps for the bawwwww topic?



i have no clue...i have yet to see him post much in the den.



Usarise said:


> nope.  Scotty is here.... hes just stalking us all... waiting to pounce.



just like pedofox


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> just like pedofox


no... no... mr fox no home....

You rang?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no... no... mr fox no home....
> 
> You rang?




lol, pedobear...
he is just as good/bad.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

o my god pedobear? does he count as a furry?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> o my god pedobear? does he count as a furry?



sadly, yes v_v


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> o my god pedobear? does he count as a furry?


 Does this answer your question?




Pedobear fursuit.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Does this answer your question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny and scary. good combo.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't want to react on this stuff .. >_< pedobear = bad
Yiff = good, Pedobear's yiff = bad


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> I don't want to react on this stuff .. >_< pedobear = bad
> Yiff = good, Pedobear's yiff = bad



lol, i agree


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> I don't want to react on this stuff .. >_< pedobear = bad
> Yiff = good, Pedobear's yiff = bad


 no.... here's the logic:
Yiff=good
good=porn
porn=hentai
hentai=lolicons
lolicons=pedobear
therefore pedobear is equal to yiff


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no.... here's the logic:
> Yiff=good
> good=porn
> porn=hentai
> ...



no, he has his own genre of yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> no, he has his own genre of yiff.


 meh his genre includes lolis usually ^_^ and thats all good.


----------



## MrKovu (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a furry, but I'm pretty normal compared to most others.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> meh his genre includes lolis usually ^_^ and thats all good.



only when you don't suck on his lolli.



MrKovu said:


> I'm a furry, but I'm pretty normal compared to most others.



good to know. although, might be hard to get along in this forum of weirdos ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> only when you don't suck on his lolli.


 ...i hope you got what i meant... >.> it doesnt sound like you did.... :V

Hentai > yiff BTW


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Hentai > yiff is only if it's anime furry ofc.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Hentai > yiff is only if it's anime furry ofc.


 no... im an otaku before a furry ^_^  
but real living humans come before anime.


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

ugh, god damn furries.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> ugh, god damn furries.



get out of this forum


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> ugh, god damn furries.



Goddamn chimeras.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Goddamn chimeras.


 i made a chimera out of a giant white dog and my young daughter once.  some jackass blew it up with his arm though.... then i went to prison. ;^;


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i made a chimera out of a giant white dog and my young daughter once.  some jackass blew it up with his arm though.... then i went to prison. ;^;



I'm trying to remember if this is a reference to FMA or if I'm just too tired.


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Goddamn chimeras.


 Goddamn clam bustin hotties. :V



Usarise said:


> i made a chimera out of a giant white dog and my young daughter once.  some jackass blew it up with his arm though.... then i went to prison. ;^;





BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm trying to remember if this is a reference to FMA or if I'm just too tired.



It is. Good episode.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm trying to remember if this is a reference to FMA or if I'm just too tired.


oh it is.... and i loved it ^^ 



Teco said:


> It is. Good episode.


 i love FMA.  Ed is the best ^-^


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

I cant believe they remade the episodes. I splooged alittle when I found out, FMA is one anime I actually liked a little.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> I cant believe they remade the episodes. I splooged alittle when I found out, FMA is one anime I actually liked a little.


 eh Brotherhood isnt that bad. :V
and what did you like FMA for? i could reccomend a few good animes im sure ^-^


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh Brotherhood isnt that bad. :V
> and what did you like FMA for? i could reccomend a few good animes im sure ^-^



It wasn't stupid as fuck and progressed fairly well, in a way. It had nice twists too, like in that stated episode.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not awkward! :V



Yes.

You are.



Crysix Corps said:


> you dont count
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice new avatar.



Teco said:


> I cant believe they remade the episodes. I splooged alittle when I found out, FMA is one anime I actually liked a little.



It looks like they made it to shorten the series.

Guess it was too long for some people.

Or they're just running out of ideas over in Japan.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

Furries are awkward because they all have asperger's syndrome, autism, or some other shit like that.

But that really applies to the internet in general.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furries are awkward because they all have asperger's syndrome, autism, or some other shit like that.
> 
> But that really applies to the internet in general.



lol, funny. i don't apply to any of those listed options/conditions.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furries are awkward because they all have asperger's syndrome, autism, or some other shit like that.
> 
> But that really applies to the internet in general.


 Funny, because neither do I.





Dork


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Funny, because neither do I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good, i'm not alone ^_^


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furries are awkward because *they all have asperger's syndrome*, autism, or some other shit like that.
> 
> But that really applies to the internet in general.


Damnit... >_>


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Damnit... >_>



hm? care to explain that one?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm? care to explain that one?


I has it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

I-I have asperger's?!
SWEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> good, i'm not alone ^_^


We should celebrate over it with good vodka =3


I actually never would have thought you have it, Seriman =P


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I has it.



oh, that sucks v_v



Scotty1700 said:


> I-I have asperger's?!
> SWEEEEET!!!!!!!



dude, i literally lol'd on that one.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> We should celebrate over it with good vodka =3
> 
> 
> I actually never would have thought you have it, Seriman =P



how about a good old plate of cookies?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> We should celebrate over it with good vodka =3
> 
> 
> I actually never would have thought you have it, Seriman =P


Yeah. I seem to be a lot more social online than IRL. 

To be serious, joining the furry fandom and making more friends here helped me a lot, if not almost cured me of social retardation... I talked to no one, and only had, like, 4 friends total. After I became a furry, I started to get noticeably more social. ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. I seem to be a lot more social online than IRL.
> 
> To be serious, joining the furry fandom and making more friends here helped me a lot, if not almost cured me of social retardation... I talked to no one, and only had, like, 4 friends total. After I became a furry, I started to get noticeably more social. ^_^


Ahaha, sounds like my first year in America. I knew not the language and I didn't get jokes like "your momma" and I often took it offensively, now I know and I'm perfectly normal with many friends =D



AND BUKKAKE D8<


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. I seem to be a lot more social online than IRL.
> 
> To be serious, joining the furry fandom and making more friends here helped me a lot, if not almost cured me of social retardation... I talked to no one, and only had, like, 4 friends total. After I became a furry, I started to get noticeably more social. ^_^



same here.

it helped me quite a bit too, but i never had social problems or low friends.
but i am somewhat known as the quite kid in some cases.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ahaha, sounds like my first year in America. I knew not the language and I didn't get jokes like "your momma" and I often took it offensively, now I know and I'm perfectly normal with many friends =D
> 
> 
> 
> AND BUKKAKE D8<



lol, good for you! ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, good for you! ^_^


Puffs his chest up* >3 Not good enough for me! Today the school, tomorrow the world!


Honestly, no I'm not awkward at all, though I can be when I'm around strangers. Nothing wrong about that? o-o 


Truthfully, I would never say any of these stuff in the real world. I'm way too open on the internet.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Puffs his chest up* >3 Not good enough for me! Today the school, tomorrow the world!
> 
> 
> Honestly, no I'm not awkward at all, though I can be when I'm around strangers. Nothing wrong about that? o-o
> ...



lol, i shall help you in your world conquest comrade!

i am quite awkward around friends, but only to be funny. no, nothing is wrong with that at all. :3

yeah, the same goes for me too.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

I am sometimes the awkward one in one of my groups of friends... I don't know why, but I bring it on myself. v_v


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

im pretty awkward around new people.... once you know me though im pretty comfortable.... still weird though ^-^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, i shall help you in your world conquest comrade!
> 
> i am quite awkward around friends, but only to be funny. no, nothing is wrong with that at all. :3
> 
> yeah, the same goes for me too.


I'm actually pretty chill around my friends or people who I usually talk to. If you're a stranger, I act awkward because I try to keep my mouth shut, until they talk to me first. Like, you could say... Self-conscious?



Usarise said:


> im pretty awkward around new people.... once you know me though im pretty comfortable.... still weird though ^-^


 Same, I just don't know what to talk about with the stranger as I know basically nothing about that person. I also want to avoid giving the impression that I'm an annoying dick or immature.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im pretty awkward around new people.... once you know me though im pretty comfortable.... still weird though ^-^


Yeah that's how it is for me... Every new person I meet finds me really weird, and sometimes awkward, but a few either learn to live with it, or see through it, and get to know me. Those are my friends.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am sometimes the awkward one in one of my groups of friends... I don't know why, but I bring it on myself. v_v



lol, same here.



Usarise said:


> im pretty awkward around new people.... once you know me though im pretty comfortable.... still weird though ^-^



i am somewhat the opposite. i act calm and quiet around strangers, but weird and spontaneous around my friends.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm actually pretty chill around my friends or people who I usually talk to. If you're a stranger, I act awkward because I try to keep my mouth shut, until they talk to me first. Like, you could say... Self-conscious?
> 
> Same, I just don't know what to talk about with the stranger as I know basically nothing about that person. I also want to avoid giving the impression that I'm an annoying dick or immature.



yeah, i am quite self conscious myself.

same here, that is until they get to know me better of course.



Seriman said:


> Yeah that's how it is for me... Every new person I meet finds me really weird, and sometimes awkward, but a few either learn to live with it, or see through it, and get to know me. Those are my friends.



well, i don't think you are weird. i think you are nice, and quite cool ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am sometimes the awkward one in one of my groups of friends... I don't know why, but I bring it on myself. v_v


I'm definitely not the awkward one in my group, often times, I am the big idiot loud-mouth who has the teachers yelling at him. Depends on what friend I have around me really. I don't mind awkward really, unless it's too excessive... Than I can become a jackass about that o-o



Edit: Okay, I'm getting too open now >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah that's how it is for me... Every new person I meet finds me really weird, and sometimes awkward, but a few either learn to live with it, or see through it, and get to know me. Those are my friends.


 I try to be polite to strangers though if their older than me.  Respecting your elders was something i was trained to do.... and i think its a pretty good thing too.   Most new people think im weird and still think im weird.   

Most people i hang with are kinda odd themselves so they cant blame me for being weird. lol


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I try to be polite to strangers though if their older than me. Respecting your elders was something i was trained to do.... and i think its a pretty good thing too. Most new people think im weird and still think im weird.
> 
> Most people i hang with are kinda odd themselves so they cant blame me for being weird. lol


 Yeah, most people are shocked at how much of a loud-mouth I can be, so I tend to avoid it around people who probably won't tolerate it, like strangers for example. Meh, most of my friends are all older than me and more mature than the average people, strange isn't it?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm definitely not the awkward one in my group, often times, I am the big idiot loud-mouth who has the teachers yelling at him. Depends on what friend I have around me really. I don't mind awkward really, unless it's too excessive... Than I can become a jackass about that o-o
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, I'm getting too open now >.>



lol, so the class clown in other words? or just a teacher's target?

it is fine to be open, you are around friends here ^_^



Usarise said:


> I try to be polite to strangers though if their older than me.  Respecting your elders was something i was trained to do.... and i think its a pretty good thing too.   Most new people think im weird and still think im weird.
> 
> Most people i hang with are kinda odd themselves so they cant blame me for being weird. lol



lol, same here. i respect anyone, well just about anyway.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I try to be polite to strangers though if their older than me.  Respecting your elders was something i was trained to do.... and i think its a pretty good thing too.   Most new people think im weird and still think im weird.
> 
> Most people i hang with are kinda odd themselves so they cant blame me for being weird. lol



+1 respect points.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, most people are shocked at how much of a loud-mouth I can be, so I tend to avoid it around people who probably won't tolerate it, like strangers for example. Meh, most of my friends are all older than me and more mature than the average people, strange isn't it?



hm, quite strange. in a way, i am quite the opposite of that. plus most of my friends are younger than me and slightly more immature, slightly.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, so the class clown in other words? or just a teacher's target?
> 
> it is fine to be open, you are around friends here ^_^
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say class clown, but I would be a teacher's target often. >.=.> I tried to avoid bringing the class attention to me and try to stick it with my friends. Paperball fights are always fun, though I avoid it as much as possible. I don't like public attention much lol


Yeah, respect is a wonderful thing, more people need to learn it... Individualism is too strong in the US, it needs to be balanced.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I wouldn't say class clown, but I would be a teacher's target often. >.=.> I tried to avoid bringing the class attention to me and try to stick it with my friends. Paperball fights are always fun!
> 
> 
> Yeah, respect is a wonderful thing, more people need to learn it... Individualism is too strong in the US, it needs to be balanced.



oh, i can be a class clown, a quite one anyways. and i know how that feels, i hate when all those eyes are on me...and yes they most certainly are ^_^

yeah, they do.
in a way, but individualism makes people more unique and special.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, most people are shocked at how much of a loud-mouth I can be, so I tend to avoid it around people who probably won't tolerate it, like strangers for example. Meh, most of my friends are all older than me and more mature than the average people, strange isn't it?


Im not really loud... according to others im weird for:


the way i dress (mostly black, lotta chains, ocasionally a tail, lotsa jewelry and how my hair covers most my head)
the things i like (anime, gore, computer programing, and hunting (apparently shooting animals is _weird_))
the way i act (quiet, calm, dont smile much,and have a dry sense of humor)
And most of my friends are my age so :/ 
*edit* late response :/  was watching anime


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, i don't think you are weird. i think you are nice, and quite cool ^_^


Thanks. ^_^ But I could guarantee that if you just met me out of the blue, say just overhearing a conversation at school, your first impression would be that I'm weird. Or gay for that matter, as I tend to "play" with my white ice cream at lunch.  But yeah, the majority of the talks I have with my friends are related to something awkward somehow, even if only to the nearest eavesdropper.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Thanks. ^_^ But I could guarantee that if you just met me out of the blue, say just overhearing a conversation at school, your first impression would be that I'm weird. Or gay for that matter, as I tend to "play" with my white ice cream at lunch.  But yeah, the majority of the talks I have with my friends are related to something awkward somehow, even if only to the nearest eavesdropper.


 well who _doesn't _play with ice cream?! XD  i might think your weird though it probably wouldnt bother me. 

and i thought you were gay. :/


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im not really loud... according to others im weird for:
> 
> 
> the way i dress (mostly black, lotta chains, ocasionally a tail, lotsa jewelry and how my hair covers most my head)
> ...



you attire sounds cool!
heh, we might get along well, and as for hunting, you would get along perfectly down here.
hm, well that's not too weird.

lucky, most of my friends are different ages from me.



Seriman said:


> Thanks. ^_^ But I could guarantee that if you just met me out of the blue, say just overhearing a conversation at school, your first impression would be that I'm weird. Or gay for that matter, as I tend to "play" with my white ice cream at lunch.  But yeah, the majority of the talks I have with my friends are related to something awkward somehow, even if only to the nearest eavesdropper.



lol, maybe, but i would like you though. i love weird people, they are so fun and spontaneous! yeah, i tend to act gay sometimes to freak out my friends. lol, i know how that is.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well who _doesn't _play with ice cream?! XD  i might think your weird though it probably wouldnt bother me.
> 
> and i thought you were gay. :/



people that only have popsicles... v_v


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well who _doesn't _play with ice cream?! XD  i might think your weird though it probably wouldnt bother me.
> 
> and i thought you were gay. :/


I am bi, close enough. :3

It grosses my friend out, which is what makes me continue doing it. I play with it as if it were cum... (only tastier) XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im not really loud... according to others im weird for:
> 
> 
> the way i dress (mostly black, lotta chains, ocasionally a tail, lotsa jewelry and how my hair covers most my head)
> ...


Sounds like me, people say I look like I'm about to kill someone >.=.> (Like a shark :B) though it's mostly because I'm worried about my grades, test, or quiz in the next class XD I used to have quite a raw and crude humor, now it's more refined on sarcasm.



Seriman said:


> Thanks. ^_^ But I could guarantee that if you just met me out of the blue, say just overhearing a conversation at school, your first impression would be that I'm weird. Or gay for that matter, as I tend to "play" with my white ice cream at lunch.  But yeah, the majority of the talks I have with my friends are related to something awkward somehow, even if only to the nearest eavesdropper.


 
x3 Not going to lie, I have overheard people and they extremely weird or gay, but sometimes when I meet them, they're quite better than what I expecte them to be.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> you attire sounds cool!
> heh, we might get along well, and as for hunting, you would get along perfectly down here.
> hm, well that's not too weird.
> 
> ...


 lol thanks.  most people whine about my clothes.... i dont get what the big deal is if I wear something.... its not like they have to too >.>
yay we'd get along! ^-^  hunting isnt the most poplular thing where i live.. so its odd.

Thats a game we play up where i live actually.  Gay chicken.  two guys have to act gay and out-do the last thing the other did.  such a stupid yet fun game ^-^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol thanks. most people whine about my clothes.... i dont get what the big deal is if I wear something.... its not like they have to too >.>
> yay we'd get along! ^-^ hunting isnt the most poplular thing where i live.. so its odd.
> 
> Thats a game we play up where i live actually. Gay chicken. two guys have to act gay and out-do the last thing the other did. such a stupid yet fun game ^-^


 Strange, hunting is wildly popular in Texas



Because it's Texas >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am bi, close enough. :3
> 
> It grosses my friend out, which is what makes me continue doing it. I play with it as if it were cum... (only tastier) XD


meh w/e  i could not see myself with another man....

and thats funny XD   gross....but funny ^_^



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Sounds like me, people say I look like I'm about to kill someone >.=.> (Like a shark :B) though it's mostly because I'm worried about my grades, test, or quiz in the next class XD I used to have quite a raw and crude humor, now it's more refined on sarcasm.


I dont get a nice responce like that...   i usually get "emo kid", "goth kid", or "phycho killer".  i dont have to worry about grades.... i get 98+ in every class without trying :/    my sense of humour is more like: you know its funny and clever but you dont laugh.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am bi, close enough. :3
> 
> It grosses my friend out, which is what makes me continue doing it. I play with it as if it were cum... (only tastier) XD



hm, there sure are a lot of homosexuals and bisexuals on this forum...
i wonder where all of the heterosexuals went?

lol, i would do that to my friend, sounds like fun.



Usarise said:


> lol thanks.  most people whine about my clothes.... i dont get what the big deal is if I wear something.... its not like they have to too >.>
> yay we'd get along! ^-^  hunting isnt the most poplular thing where i live.. so its odd.
> 
> Thats a game we play up where i live actually.  Gay chicken.  two guys have to act gay and out-do the last thing the other did.  such a stupid yet fun game ^-^



yeah, i know. it's only clothing, there is nothing wrong with it.
yay! and it is very popular where i live.

yeah, i could totally win at that game. i am straight, but i have seen some pretty sick stuff, so...



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Strange, hunting is wildly popular in Texas
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's Texas >.>



hm, weird...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i wonder where all of the heterosexuals went?
> 
> yeah, i know. it's only clothing, there is nothing wrong with it.
> yay! and it is very popular where i live.
> ...


 Im straight ^_^

I dont even shop at most of the stores people get stuff like that from >.>  i hate hot topic personally.  Thrift stores, military surplus, and making shit FTW

i dont think you can win until you've seen 6 gay squirells getting it on with a bull, while the bull is eating them, shitting on another, and everything is cumming.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im straight ^_^
> 
> I dont even shop at most of the stores people get stuff like that from >.>  i hate hot topic personally.  Thrift stores, military surplus, and making shit FTW
> 
> i dont think you can win until you've seen 6 gay squirells getting it on with a bull, while the bull is eating them, shitting on another, and everything is cumming.



heh, i know you are. ^_^
it is just that there are far many more homo's and bi's then hetero's...
then again it is a furry forum ^_^

same here, me too. lol, definitely ^_^

hm, good point, but there is a one in a 2 billion chance that that will happen.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

Everyone is awkward in some sense.  The illusion of normality is the true weirdness.  A furry will be different than Joe Schmo.  So will Joe Schmo be different that John Everyman.  There will be a level of awkwardness from any social situation, unless there is a buttload of luck and compatibility involved, and even then its not guaranteed.  Depending on one person's views, upbringing, and habits will make certain things more or less awkward when dealing with other people.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you're a furry then you're mentally fucked up. That is all...
> 
> Pardon my language.



This topic should have ended with this post.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Most furries are so unstrange you dont notice there furries?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

so what your pretty much asking here is..."why are nerds awkward"
this is ridiculous. :/


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

I've met a 45 year old furry, who thought he was a house cat, had long nails, and liked to be called "tiggy".

HUAAAAGGHAHGAAAAGGH *barf*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I've met a 45 year old furry, who thought he was a house cat, had long nails, and liked to be called "tiggy".
> 
> HUAAAAGGHAHGAAAAGGH *barf*


I think I know who you are talking about.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think I know who you are talking about.



Sadly, it's one of those things one wishes he never knew ^,,^

EDIT: I MEAN C'MON, the 45 year old furfag was BALDING

3x


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Sadly, it's one of those things one wish he never knew ^,,^


What do you mean? People like that are MURR.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What do you mean? People like that are MURR.



*an hero*

Well, he's still a dear acquaintance of mine don't get me wrong! It just took some getting used to lmfao

EDIT: Congrats on your 1337th post


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm 16, I'm not awkward, and I don't think I'm an animal


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I'm 16, I'm not awkward, and I don't think I'm an animal


Then why does your species say rabbit??


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

dresil said:


> Everyone is awkward in some sense.  The illusion of normality is the true weirdness.  A furry will be different than Joe Schmo.  So will Joe Schmo be different that John Everyman.  There will be a level of awkwardness from any social situation, unless there is a buttload of luck and compatibility involved, and even then its not guaranteed.  Depending on one person's views, upbringing, and habits will make certain things more or less awkward when dealing with other people.



completely true and i agree. i also love the sense of logic in this and the picture.



Meadow said:


> Most furries are so unstrange you dont notice there furries?



lol. furries are a little strange, but there are much more akward things in this world.



Shaui said:


> I've met a 45 year old furry, who thought he was a house cat, had long nails, and liked to be called "tiggy".
> 
> HUAAAAGGHAHGAAAAGGH *barf*



ew, that sounds a little scary. i wonder what he would look/act like in real life?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

FyrbornXTG said:


> Then why does your species say rabbit??



Because Thlayli is a rabbit out of Watership Down


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Because Thlayli is a rabbit out of Watership Down



lol, a what? is that some sort of apartment complex? or perhaps an army recruitment facility?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, a what? is that some sort of apartment complex? or perhaps an army recruitment facility?



It's a book by Richard Adams.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> It's a book by Richard Adams.



ah. well, i am not too fond of reading, but i am sure he is a great author.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> ah. well, i am not too fond of reading, but i am sure he is a great author.



He sure is, friend. There was a film adaptation of it too. I LOVE the film too, the soundtrack is amazing. Better yet, I got to meet the Philharmonic Orchestra on Friday!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> He sure is, friend. There was a film adaptation of it too. I LOVE the film too, the soundtrack is amazing. Better yet, I got to meet the Philharmonic Orchestra on Friday!



hm, sounds pretty cool. if i was into reading or anything like that, i would definitely check him out. 

wow, that must have been exciting! ^^


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh it was exciting. They're like, my idols. Hey, we should add each other on XBL


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Oh it was exciting. They're like, my idols. Hey, we should add each other on XBL



lol, i would love to meet mine. and that sounds nice, hopefully we have a few games we can play together ^_^


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

There will allways be weirdoÂ´s in fandoms... Just live with it and move along.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sure we will, bro.

Back on topic: Are we refering to RL furs? If so, I haven't met any.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> There will allways be weirdoÂ´s in fandoms... Just live with it and move along.



true, there will be weirdos where ever you go.



Thlayli said:


> I'm sure we will, bro.
> 
> Back on topic: Are we refering to RL furs? If so, I haven't met any.



good. :3

i think we are just referring to all around furs.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, the furries I have met are the most expressive people I know! I have real admiration for that, so they aren't awkward.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Well, the furries I have met are the most expressive people I know! I have real admiration for that, so they aren't awkward.



yeah, same here. all of them i know are silly, fun and happy 24/7. it helps to be around them in bad times, they can be quite the picker uppers.


----------

